# I wanna go fishin' Driveler #139



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Fresh new smell in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

summin smells fishy


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

I want to sell all my cows and spend the rest of my life fishing in South Georgia and North Florida.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I want to sell all my cows and spend the rest of my life fishing in South Georgia and North Florida.



why dont cha?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why dont cha?



Long story, just say that decision would involve more people than just me.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

I haven't got to go fishin' in over a year.  

When I was a teenager my parents house had a small lake behind it. After school I'd take my stepdad's little john boat & go sit & fish for bass. I miss those days.  My Mama sold that house right before my stepdad passed away.  Wish she still had it. 

The song I posted is my favoritest song EVER!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I haven't got to go fishin' in over a year.
> 
> When I was a teenager my parents house had a small lake behind it. After school I'd take my stepdad's little john boat & go sit & fish for bass. I miss those days.  My Mama sold that house right before my stepdad passed away.  Wish she still had it.
> 
> The song I posted is my favoritest song EVER!



We used to have a 2 acre pond Id go fish in when i was younger.  Kinda miss those day too.  Was some mighty fine fishing till other folks started fishing in it.  Went down hill pretty quick after that.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickit get you some crickets and go fishing, it is easy.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I want to sell all my cows and spend the rest of my life fishing in South Georgia and North Florida.


sounds like a gooood plan!


Crickett said:


> I haven't got to go fishin' in over a year.
> 
> When I was a teenager my parents house had a small lake behind it. After school I'd take my stepdad's little john boat & go sit & fish for bass. I miss those days.  My Mama sold that house right before my stepdad passed away.  Wish she still had it.
> 
> The song I posted is my favoritest song EVER!


When I was married to LilD's Daddy, I had 4 ponds that I'd go to, one in particular that was behind our house, I'd get off the school bus, get my comfy clothes on & go fish, hardly ever kept any, just catch, release, repeat.  I love fishin!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We used to have a 2 acre pond Id go fish in when i was younger.  Kinda miss those day too.  Was some mighty fine fishing till other folks started fishing in it.  Went down hill pretty quick after that.



I guess you could call ours a pond too. It wasn't very big but big enough for us. The dirt road we lived on only had about 6 houses(double wides) on it. You had to live there to have access to the lake/pond. Only a few of us actually fished it. 



KyDawg said:


> Crickit get you some crickets and go fishing, it is easy.



I don't know where to go fish around here. 



Keebs said:


> sounds like a gooood plan!
> 
> When I was married to LilD's Daddy, I had 4 ponds that I'd go to, one in particular that was behind our house, I'd get off the school bus, get my comfy clothes on & go fish, hardly ever kept any, just catch, release, repeat.  I love fishin!



That's what we did too. We never kept any of them.

 The only time we kept any fish is when we would go to Sittin' Down creek in Cumming or when we would fish for Crappie out of Allatoona or Lake Oconee. I could just sit & fish all day. It's hard to keep my son sitting for that long though.  Alicyn will fish all day too though!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

Bound to be a pond somewhere close that the people would let you fish Crikit, if you ask. Or you could just sneak in and have at it.


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 18, 2014)

I smell like mesquite wood smoke!.... Hehe trial and error testing with the smoker got a 11lb ham smoking (its already fully cooked, yes I'm cheating) maybe it'll taste good I rubbed it down with honey, light brown sugar, ginger and nutmeg and stuffed some pineapples in it, and I'll baste it with the pineapple juice about 2hrs before supper time!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

I want a ham sammich Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow. I been busy this mornin.
 We gots a new dribler and all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Just read a story about a 84 year old woman whos been pregnant for 44 years..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just read a story about a 84 year old woman whos been pregnant for 44 years..



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Thanks for sharing.



Your welcome


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett = needtogofishin

Mrs H = toobusytodrivel


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just read a story about a 84 year old woman whos been pregnant for 44 years..



She got caught robbing a bank when whe was 40. They sentenced her to 50 years of hard labor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> She got caught robbing a bank when whe was 40. They sentenced her to 50 years of hard labor.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I managed to get 2 boxes packed.  This is gonna take FOREVER! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just read a story about a 84 year old woman whos been pregnant for 44 years..





KyDawg said:


> She got caught robbing a bank when whe was 40. They sentenced her to 50 years of hard labor.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> She got caught robbing a bank when whe was 40. They sentenced her to 50 years of hard labor.


ohsnap!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

Kydawg = stole Leroy's thunder.........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Kydawg = stole Leroy's thunder.........






That reminds me.....some little punk in my daughter's class got mad at her for answering a question correctly when he couldn't answer it at all. He told her she stoled his thunder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett did good !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^ hehe


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bout to have Ol' Bad Monday behind me. 5 mo min.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

Go Mandy, go Mandy, gooooooooooooooooo !!!




Cannonballlllllllllllllllllllllllllll !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Cannonball!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cannonball!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> That reminds me.....some little punk in my daughter's class got mad at her for answering a question correctly when he couldn't answer it at all. He told her she stoled his thunder.


 tell her next time to look at him & say "well, bless your heart" 


Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ hehe


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ole man so filled up with pain killers he wont remember nothing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ole man so filled up with pain killers he wont remember nothing.



Quick recovery for yo Pop's Kevin !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quick recovery for yo Pop's Kevin !!!



 Thanks


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> tell her next time to look at him & say "well, bless your heart"



 

PM incoming


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

where is durt and hdm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

im still here..
btw this is the slowest iv seen it in here in a WHILE


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is durt and hdm?





I need to call Dirthole, and hom03 . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need to call Dirthole, and hom03 . .



tell em they is slackin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell em they is slackin





I'm hoping to score . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

Homo3  that made me lol


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2014)

Fire and Water  will a make you there daughter, you got what it takes to make   a poor mans heart break.



Fields mowed need a nap and somethin to eat  not nessicarily in that order


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

At the drs office with my son. They just checked him for strep. I have to hold him down so they can swab his throat.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ole man so filled up with pain killers he wont remember nothing.


you'd be surprised, but video some to help him out!


Crickett said:


> PM incoming


 and answered!  She's a little spit fire, huh?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'd be surprised, but video some to help him out!
> 
> and answered!  She's a little spit fire, huh?



Yes she is. Some other boy knocked her books off her chair & she said it a very stern voice "Dude pick my books up!" Another girl spoke up & said "Boy you better listen to her. She don't mess around!"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2014)

Froggy went a courton he did ride ahuh ahuh sword and pistol by his side.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> At the drs office with my son. They just checked him for strep. I have to hold him down so they can swab his throat.



You can do it. I had to sit in the ER room and watch the doctor literally stab a hole in my sons chest after his lung collapsed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Froggy went a courton he did ride ahuh ahuh sword and pistol by his side.........



My mamma sang that song to my boy all the time when he was a baby. Is that frog in yo house


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

The president is taking over the tv. I'm here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Mud, I'm glad your dad did good with the surgery.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 18, 2014)

Been out hunting some fresh corn. No luck so far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Been out hunting some fresh corn. No luck so far.



Shucked corn all day yesterday.H 22's dad kept it, but we got lots of maters,pole beans and squash.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 18, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning kids



You really need to fix the clock.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My mamma sang that song to my boy all the time when he was a baby. Is that frog in yo house



Yes mam poor thing dang near got covered up with black lab Chase hairs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yes she is. Some other boy knocked her books off her chair & she said it a very stern voice "Dude pick my books up!" Another girl spoke up & said "Boy you better listen to her. She don't mess around!"


 good girl!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can do it. I had to sit in the ER room and watch the doctor literally stab a hole in my sons chest after his lung collapsed.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You really need to fix the clock.



He's A SLEEP AT THE WHEEL

Ain't nobody here but us chickens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> He's A SLEEP AT THE WHEEL
> 
> Ain't nobody here but us chickens


and KYDs cow..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and KYDs cow..



Does that make KYD a COWBOY?  or just a BOY COW....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Does that make KYD a COWBOY?



I think he hires that billy kid to do all the cowboy work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

quack called hdm03... hdm03 got on ASAP!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

hdm03=henpecked


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2014)

HFH when I got the new camera the other night thought of you and took a pic of the screen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03=henpecked


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HFH when I got the new camera the other night thought of you and took a pic of the screen



should took a pic of Penny


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can do it. I had to sit in the ER room and watch the doctor literally stab a hole in my sons chest after his lung collapsed.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> should took a pic of Penny



Later y'all, on the way to go see the old man again, mom called and said he is still waiting on his room, he's still in the recovery Bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

C ya mud, hope your moms gets a room soon


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all, on the way to go see the old man again, mom called and said he is still waiting on his room, he's still in the recovery Bye


Dang............... hope he gets there soon!

Ok, guess I'll mosey on out of here too...........
Bye Leroy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Bye keebs


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can do it. I had to sit in the ER room and watch the doctor literally stab a hole in my sons chest after his lung collapsed.






LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yes mam poor thing dang near got covered up with black lab Chase hairs



We had a teeny tiny one get in the house the other night & the poor thing couldn't even hop it was covered in so much Max hair. I sweep but he sheds it faster than I can sweep it up.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh & no strep  just a virus. He says he feels a lot better than he did this morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We had a teeny tiny one get in the house the other night & the poor thing couldn't even hop it was covered in so much Max hair. I sweep but he sheds it faster than I can sweep it up.



get a new dog...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> get a new dog...



No No


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> No No



shave your dog?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shave your dog?



I did back at the beginning of summer. He still sheds around his neck. I don't shave him all over. 

We almost got another Boston terrier the other day. But since we are moving we decided not to take on another dog but she was soooo cute. She is 3 years old & already house broken. My Roxy would've loved her.


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I caint post a picture from my dumb dumb phone.... Or else I'd show off my yummy ham I smoked today! And the yummy plate of supper!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Well I caint post a picture from my dumb dumb phone.... Or else I'd show off my yummy ham I smoked today! And the yummy plate of supper!!


 Saw it on FB, you done good, I'm proud!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2014)

Twosday so have a cup or to, too, tu, duo, a couple on me


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2014)

Gobblin, I think that I will have a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I went to bed at 12:30 am today so I didn't get much sleep unfortunately.  

Good morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2014)

I think I need bout half a pot Gobblin. Morning Eagle Eye.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2014)

Good Morning Charlie.  Hope everything is going well up in your neck of the woods this morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2014)

Other than a dry summer with burn up pasture, things are going good Eagle.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Morning. Looks like a chance of a lil rain outside.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2014)

Hope it don't rain inside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

In this old building i seen it rain inside, it was coming down faster than i could sweep it out the door.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2014)

How is your pops doing Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How is your pops doing Mud?



When i left last night they were giving him some more pain medicine. He was pretty much in between a half a sentence and sleep the whole time. I'm gonna head back up there around 8:30 and check on him. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i left last night they were giving him some more pain medicine. He was pretty much in between a half a sentence and sleep the whole time. I'm gonna head back up there around 8:30 and check on him. Thanks for asking.



Hopefully they can get his pain under control.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> When i left last night they were giving him some more pain medicine. He was pretty much in between a half a sentence and sleep the whole time. I'm gonna head back up there around 8:30 and check on him. Thanks for asking.


He finally get in a room?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

Chick on GMA has a mullet!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> He finally get in a room?



Yes about 5:30 yesterday, it made mom feel better, but he could of been in the parking lot and not known


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2014)

Morning youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes about 5:30 yesterday, it made mom feel better, but he could of been in the parking lot and not known



#highasakite


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

how rude of me.  Morning folks


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

Royksopp Robyn   Very odd musical group just performed on GMA. The lead singer was the chick with the mullet.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes about 5:30 yesterday, it made mom feel better, but he could of been in the parking lot and not known





KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins.


 no sleep, huh?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> how rude of me.  Morning folks


Very!


Crickett said:


> Chick on GMA has a mullet!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Royksopp Robyn   Very odd musical group just performed on GMA. The lead singer was the chick with the mullet.



The rare and elusive femullet, you should have taken a pic and shared with the world


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The rare and elusive femullet, you should have taken a pic and shared with the world


You need to put the pic of you in your avatar next to one of Gage, that would be sooooo cute!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You need to put the pic of you in your avatar next to one of Gage, that would be sooooo cute!



I was such an ugly baby noone took pics of me


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Tore the camera up


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The rare and elusive femullet, you should have taken a pic and shared with the world



Took me a min to find a pic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tore the camera up



Polaroids... never turned out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Took me a min to find a pic.



forget the hair, look at those shoes!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was such an ugly baby noone took pics of me


bless yo heart.............


mudracing101 said:


> Tore the camera up





Crickett said:


> Took me a min to find a pic.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> forget the hair, look at those shoes!!!!!


that's what I was thinking!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2014)

Mornin folks

Speakin of pics did you know ?

World Photo Day 2014, to be held on August 19th marks a special anniversary for photographers across the globe. It marks the 175th anniversary of the first permanent photographic process patented and freely released to the world on August 19th, 1839.

One of my gooduns


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Speakin of pics did you know ?
> 
> ...



Nice pic, hmd03 is gonna be mad at you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

oh, keebs I fergot to tell ya.  We seen 3 deer on the ride home the other day.  One  about mile from your house.  The others were on 280.   One of the biggest does I ever seen almost met its maker on 280...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nice pic, hmd03 is gonna be mad at you



Don't care ya snooze ya lose  Now where is that slacker did he forget to fix his own clock????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, keebs I fergot to tell ya.  We seen 3 deer on the ride home the other day.  One  about mile from your house.  The others were on 280.   One of the biggest does I ever seen almost met its maker on 280...


 Yeah, I see them most evenings on the way in............... but come deer season, they take a vacation!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't care ya snooze ya lose  Now where is that slacker did he forget to fix his own clock????


shoot, that boy done left his buttons at home today, doubt we'll see him any......................


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> forget the hair, look at those shoes!!!!!



Yeah she got a lot going on with all that..... I saw the mullet first cause they were doing a close up of her then I saw the shoes.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2014)

need alkehol, need nicotine, need outta classrooms


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Saw it on FB, you done good, I'm proud!



It tasted good, next time I'm gonna use apple wood ad add some heat to my rub with either cayenne or red pepper flakes!

Got my pork shoulder going, had it in a dry brine for about 3ish hours and I'm gonna make my own BBQ sauce to mop on it after awhile!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone ever take the time to watch bowana's videos?  Pretty cool


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> need alkehol, need nicotine, need outta classrooms


hush & pay attention so you can get through!


lilD1188 said:


> It tasted good, next time I'm gonna use apple wood ad add some heat to my rub with either cayenne or red pepper flakes!
> 
> Got my pork shoulder going, had it in a dry brine for about 3ish hours and I'm gonna make my own BBQ sauce to mop on it after awhile!


 save me a plate??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone ever take the time to watch bowana's videos?  Pretty cool


nope............. brb


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mornin



Lightning blew my computer up. It's fixed now. 



Afternoon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

I WISH hdm03 was here to read this http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8864701&postcount=29

I wanted to say it but....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

Howdy Mrs H


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE you are!

Lunch Call:
steamed carrots, broc & cauliflower with baked chicken & yellow rice!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 19, 2014)

Why does it always gotta rain when I'm trying to grill!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> THERE you are!
> 
> Lunch Call:
> steamed carrots, broc & cauliflower with baked chicken & yellow rice!



Left over ham and biscuits!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Why does it always gotta rain when I'm trying to grill!!!!!



If your lookin, you aint cookin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Why does it always gotta rain when I'm trying to grill!!!!!


I think you need to grill everyday............ juss sayin..... 

MAJOR Thunder here!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looky what I got! 



Thank y'all! 


Oh & I saw the slide


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I think you need to grill everyday............ juss sayin.....
> 
> MAJOR Thunder here!



Welllll everybody needs to bring me stuff to grill/smoke cause it never fails it rains, the one day I cooked inside last week it didn't rain anywhere!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If your lookin, you aint cookin



Pshh I get the smoker going and leave it be I don't mess with it, I'm smart I got a digital wireless meat thermometer to keep track of the temp


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

FYI, im having to work today..  its kinda nice


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Leroy got a pic for ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy got a pic for ya



i love pics!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2014)

Pimento Cheese sammich and corn on the cob today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> FYI, im having to work today..  its kinda nice


 wondered why you of all people were so quiet........ 


KyDawg said:


> Pimento Cheese sammich and corn on the cob today.


I forgot to sneak..........uuuhhh, harvest any from the neighbors cornfield............ they done pulling corn down here........ yep, I've doubled up on my allergy meds........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 800999


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, Im gonna have to find the time and make it by yalls shop and see this in person, looks SWEET!!!


 no it doesn't, it looks like it's hard as metal....... shheesh........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy got a pic for ya


Pops ready to go home, huh?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

See....even men like exspensive shiny things!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Pops ready to go home, huh?



Hope he dont over do it, he heard the doc say when he gets up on his own and can walk 200 feet he should be able to go. So of course he rolls out of the bed and said get my stuff, i'm walking


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope he dont over do it, he heard the doc say when he gets up on his own and can walk 200 feet he should be able to go. So of course he rolls out of the bed and said get my stuff, i'm walking


 like you wouldn't have done the exact same thing!
Oh, you need to ask Leroy about the scouting trip Saturday...........


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2014)

Not much corn left up here. Talked to one farmer who will have a field coming in, in mid September.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not much corn left up here. Talked to one farmer who will have a field coming in, in mid September.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2014)

Afternoon Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> See....even men like exspensive shiny things!






Keebs said:


> like you wouldn't have done the exact same thing!
> Oh, you need to ask Leroy about the scouting trip Saturday...........



Leroy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy



Me and Keebs got us a super duper secret farm too


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs


Hiya Charlie!


mudracing101 said:


> Leroy





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and Keebs got us a super duper secret farm too


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2014)

Sold my truck because of gas becoming too much, so went and looked for a car. Long story short dad and I went this morning and found a really nice car for a good price all seemed well... Expect for the fact that after asking simple questions we came to the conclusion that its stolen and contacted the police that agree and are looking into it.

Got lucky on that one, coulda bought it only to find out later its stolen and be out of money and a car.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

slip said:


> Sold my truck because of gas becoming too much, so went and looked for a car. Long story short dad and I went this morning and found a really nice car for a good price all seemed well... Expect for the fact that after asking simple questions we came to the conclusion that its stolen and contacted the police that agree and are looking into it.
> 
> Got lucky on that one, coulda bought it only to find out later its stolen and be out of money and a car.


 you been hangin out with bama?? 
 Yep, you lucked up there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

slip said:


> Sold my truck because of gas becoming too much, so went and looked for a car. Long story short dad and I went this morning and found a really nice car for a good price all seemed well... Expect for the fact that after asking simple questions we came to the conclusion that its stolen and contacted the police that agree and are looking into it.
> 
> Got lucky on that one, coulda bought it only to find out later its stolen and be out of money and a car.



What about the water heater?  How did that go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, Im gonna have to find the time and make it by yalls shop and see this in person, looks SWEET!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and Keebs got us a super duper secret farm too



I'm taking my pic back and dont you dare show your face  at the shop


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm taking my pic back and dont you dare show your face  at the shop


    
YOU know where it is.......... you've been by it quiet a few times.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm taking my pic back and dont you dare show your face  at the shop



SOO, taht means I should swing by around 615, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> SOO, taht means I should swing by around 615, right?



Do y'all hear something??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do y'all hear something??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do y'all hear something??


you heard that from 2 blocks away?!  ALL RIGHT 


Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

I BET i can pick that block up and set it in the back of my truck in 5 minutes.  Mud, you gonna be at the hospital tonight?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I BET i can pick that block up and set it in the back of my truck in 5 minutes.  Mud, you gonna be at the hospital tonight?



If you can pick that bigblock up, you the man.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I BET i can pick that block up and set it in the back of my truck in 5 minutes.  Mud, you gonna be at the hospital tonight?



Cancel that, I know my luck.  I said that joking and its liable to go missing tonight.  Mud would hunt me down


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 19, 2014)

Since I caint post a picture I just changed my picture! Smoked pork shoulder with homemade bbq sauce, taters with butter and bacon and chives and squash and zucchini that's what's for supper!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Since I caint post a picture I just changed my picture! Smoked pork shoulder with homemade bbq sauce, taters with butter and bacon and chives and squash and zucchini that's what's for supper!


 why for can't you post a picture?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Looky what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see some fried green maters in the future. You got some red ones too, didn't ya. That slide is an eye sore. You can't miss it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> If you can pick that bigblock up, you the man.



forget that, an empty small block isnt light.  A big block with the rotating assembly, no way id even try


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why for can't you post a picture?



Cause I'm on my phone and I haven't figured out how yet


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and Keebs got us a super duper secret farm too




Can we guess what ya grow on this secret farm ??? Might look like this  but then again I can't find a smiley with smoke comin up from it. 

Been busy and got more to do, cut up a blowed down tree drug the disk up from below and turned under a patch, then went to town picked up some Red clover and some oats now got to get back to work Rebeccas home and she says that being retired I never get any thing done got to prove her wrong be back later but yall might be in bed by then with the 3 hour difference


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Cause I'm on my phone and I haven't figured out how yet


Ask Quack, he knows how now!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Can we guess what ya grow on this secret farm ???


nuttin but sage grass............. that needs cutting......



Ok, I guess since *you know who* is miffed wiff me, I'll go surf the ditches by myself........... this outta be fun........... 
BYE Ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ask Quack, he knows how now!
> 
> nuttin but sage grass............. that needs cutting......
> 
> ...



Probably gotta have somethin like photo bucket and I forgot my login and password to mine!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2014)

How's this for timing.....
At 2 pm today i wrote in to take next thursday and friday off to head back to PC and fishfor mackerel, flounder, and crab trapping.
At 4pm, Bubbette texts me that Tropical storm cristobal is expected to make landfall in the Gulf mid next week.
I swear, i can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I see some fried green maters in the future. You got some red ones too, didn't ya. That slide is an eye sore. You can't miss it.



Just sliced up 2 green ones. Getting ready to fry them.  Yep got the red ones 2, to, two, too!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2014)

half drunk an hollow eyed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> How's this for timing.....
> At 2 pm today i wrote in to take next thursday and friday off to head back to PC and fishfor mackerel, flounder, and crab trapping.
> At 4pm, Bubbette texts me that Tropical storm cristobal is expected to make landfall in the Gulf mid next week.
> I swear, i can't make this stuff up.






Pooki + Gulf = BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



I'm drooling!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm drooling!!


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What about the water heater?  How did that go?



Sorry for the late reply, just got home from work... But it went well, I took the old one out and her uncles put the new one in since I ran out of time and had to go to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2014)

Hump day has arrived.   A little go juice to start the day.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Just as well drink a coupla cups, can sleep anyway.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good morning Charlie.  You snuck in while I was typing this morning.

Gobblin, I see that you didn't get much sleep last night as you have been awake for a long time.   I need to get humping but I just don't have the "get up and go" to get started this morning.  I think that my "get and go" and already "got up and GONE" since I have been constantly on the go lately including the weekends as well.  I feel lazy today and that is why I slept a few extra winks.

It sure is bad to go to sleep tired and wake up tired as well.  I will be glad to drink some of your fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.

Did I read that right????   RHBama invited a tropical storm to visit the Gulf next week to assist him on another fishing trip!!!!  Maybe I need to pay attention to the weather forecast as I didn't know anything about any storm as such.

Now back to our regular scheduled programs.....


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning Mr Eagle. Sleep has been in short supply here lately.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

morning ladies


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 20, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

nope..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 20, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

good evening folks; what's for supper?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good evening folks; what's for supper?



What country you in


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What country you in



His clock is wrong, he doesnt know what time it is


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning peeps


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

yeah my compass works; the clock; not so much


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning peeps


Pops break outta da joint yet?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 


I saw this posted on twitter this morning:

In 1814, women had no rights.
In 1914, women fought for rights.
In 2014, women are always right.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

i don't get it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


>





Keebs said:


> Pops break outta da joint yet?



No, actually last night at 8 he was taking some more pain meds and going to sleep. He admitted he thinks he over done it. Hes starting to realize he was cut open and worked on. I talked to him this morning and he said he was doing alot better ,he actually slept 6 hours. He tried to hard to much yesterday, who am i kidding, he'll overdo it today too, two


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No, actually last night at 8 he was taking some more pain meds and going to sleep. He admitted he thinks he over done it. Hes starting to realize he was cut open and worked on. I talked to him this morning and he said he was doing alot better ,he actually slept 6 hours. He tried to hard to much yesterday, who am i kidding, he'll overdo it today too, two



Did they do the anterior or posterior surgery?  Cut through the front or back?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

HOWDY folks

Had some good luck with the plot planting yesterday as I was planting the clover the sky opened up and I wasn't about to quit got pretty wet but got the seed in the ground. A few more days of rain called for with some lower temps (low 80s)  and spots of sunshine should be just what it needs to get going


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> I saw this posted on twitter this morning:
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> No, actually last night at 8 he was taking some more pain meds and going to sleep. He admitted he thinks he over done it. Hes starting to realize he was cut open and worked on. I talked to him this morning and he said he was doing alot better ,he actually slept 6 hours. He tried to hard to much yesterday, who am i kidding, he'll overdo it today too, two





hdm03 said:


> Did they do the anterior or posterior surgery?  Cut through the front or back?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did they do the anterior or posterior surgery?  Cut through the front or back?



The back.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The back.



oh......that's why he is in so much pain; poor feller; i hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

homo03?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

wait........crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

6 weeks of not putting on shoes or bending over to pick something up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> homo03?



 you nut


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Morning Youngins of Georgia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> homo03?



No he diint


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

I think maybe hdm03 is in washington or colorado...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 6 weeks of not putting on shoes or bending over to pick something up.


crocks, slids, flip flops and an EZ reach!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you nut


putting it mildly.......... 


KyDawg said:


> Morning Youngins of Georgia.


 Hiya Charlie!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No he diint


yes he did..............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think maybe hdm03 is in washington or colorado...



Let's hope not my clock works just fine


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Let's hope not my clock works just fine



not for long.. hmd will "fix" it for you..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> crocks, slids, flip flops and an EZ reach!
> 
> putting it mildly..........
> 
> ...



Flip flops, he'll fall for sure with those things.  Ez reach is a great idea, i'm gonna go buy one at lunch for him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Ham n egg sammich is wearing off, getting hawngray.



Getting off work early, gotta steak dinner !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham n egg sammich is wearing off, getting hawngray.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting off work early, gotta steak dinner !!!



um, id like a steak dinner, thank in advance.

btw, what ya wearin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham n egg sammich is wearing off, getting hawngray.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting off work early, gotta steak dinner !!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> um, id like a steak dinner, thank in advance.
> 
> btw, what ya wearin



 He gots to get off work early so he can get ready. 
Quack=takes hours to get ready for dinner.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gots to get off work early so he can get ready.
> Quack=takes hours to get ready for dinner.



I hear it takes a while to find the right outfit, and do his hair.. and he calls me nancy....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Flip flops, he'll fall for sure with those things.  Ez reach is a great idea, i'm gonna go buy one at lunch for him.


 see, I come in handy e'ry now & then.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham n egg sammich is wearing off, getting hawngray.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting off work early, gotta steak dinner !!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> um, id like a steak dinner, thank in advance.
> 
> btw, what ya wearin


myword.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gots to get off work early so he can get ready.
> Quack=takes hours to get ready for dinner.


 Hey now, you KNOW he rocks da pank!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :
> myword.............



 he should get the joke....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham n egg sammich is wearing off, getting hawngray.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting off work early, gotta steak dinner !!!



Love me some steak dinner


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> um, id like a steak dinner, thank in advance.
> 
> btw, what ya wearin






stawker..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stawker..



NO NO   LMS=stawker


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

Slow day at work so I got lost in youtube.  Got on a nickleback binge.  Came across a song by them I have never heard, "This Afternoone."  THe song stinks but the video is NICE!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Skrimp n grits fer lunch. Come on 12:00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22
1 member 0 guest.
Got the whole place to myself!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Deer stroganoff.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22
> 1 member 0 guest.
> Got the whole place to myself!


look again...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+, Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


we caught ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> we caught ya!



Yep.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Deer stroganoff.


mmmmmm, that sounds delish!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

i aint got nushin to eat, I was busy working on stuff around the house and LMS was busy with Gage


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i aint got nushin to eat, I was busy working on stuff around the house and LMS was busy with Gage


 you need to stock on some healthy choice meals or sumthin & leave at work.
I brought mine, but got left over KFC instead.......... Iz so tired of chicken, and Harvey's hasn't put pork chops on sale in forever, been outta deer meat for a while...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you need to stock on some healthy choice meals or sumthin & leave at work.
> I brought mine, but got left over KFC instead.......... Iz so tired of chicken, and Harvey's hasn't put pork chops on sale in forever, been outta deer meat for a while...........





best I can tell, you aint got many neighbors


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Sorry went on a beer and smoke run   No pics but a nice ride On never mind I see she "Just a swingin" ..



Keebs said:


> you need to stock on some healthy choice meals or sumthin & leave at work.
> I brought mine, but got left over KFC instead.......... Iz so tired of chicken, and Harvey's hasn't put pork chops on sale in forever, been outta deer meat for a while...........




I thought you folks could kill like 5 or 6 deer each how the heck can you be out of deer meat


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

hfh sent you a friends request just notice you were the only one that didn't have a + beside it  I sorry


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> best I can tell, you aint got many neighbors


not many permanent............


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sorry went on a beer and smoke run   No pics but a nice ride On never mind I see she "Just a swingin" ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta see'em 'for ya can shoot'em..........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey there HOSS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Man it's HOT out !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not many permanent............
> 
> gotta see'em 'for ya can shoot'em..........



Does ain't a problem it's finding a buck up here with at least 3 points on one side then it's only one deer a year


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's HOT out !!




Great day here today in the mid 70s and maybe more rain today


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Does ain't a problem it's finding a buck up here with at least 3 points on one side then it's only one deer a year


I do good to see a doe, they just aren't that populated where I hunt, plus, I am no where near the seasoned huntress that some other WOW's are, by no means.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's HOT out !!


talking heads out of Albany said we may break record temps the next few days..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> talking heads out of Albany said we may break record temps the next few days..........



Thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey QUACK does this help??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> talking heads out of Albany said we may break record temps the next few days..........




crap.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey QUACK does this help??????






I'd get nekkid and make snow angels !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was snowin so hard that day iffin you did that we wouldn't find ya till spring


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

Then again if you were nekked we might not want to find you then


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

um.... ewwww


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, LOVEMYLABXS+

i got new friends!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, LOVEMYLABXS+
> 
> i got new friends!!



I don't


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Wished I coulda stayed on nights, oh well, I'll be back on 'em Monday for 8 in a row.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for reminding me!!


 I sowwy...........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey QUACK does this help??????


oh how I wish it'd snow like that here, just once even!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wished I coulda stayed on nights, oh well, I'll be back on 'em Monday for 8 in a row.


  how's the co-worker re-couping?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2014)

My daughter just called me from school. She fell on the pavement while running in PE. She's all skinned up but she's ok.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy...........
> 
> oh how I wish it'd snow like that here, just once even!
> 
> how's the co-worker re-couping?






Coming back Sept 2nd !!! 


He's still got a bunch of vacation to take that I gotta cover.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mrs. hornet22
> 1 member 0 guest.
> Got the whole place to myself!


Just you and i


Keebs said:


> look again...........


Threesome... i meant 3 of us.



Keebs said:


> you need to stock on some healthy choice meals or sumthin & leave at work.
> I brought mine, but got left over KFC instead.......... Iz so tired of chicken, and Harvey's hasn't put pork chops on sale in forever, been outta deer meat for a while...........


Keebs+Deer meat= me lol-ing



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd get nekkid and make snow angels !!


Talk about ground shrinkage




Crickett said:


> My daughter just called me from school. She fell on the pavement while running in PE. She's all skinned up but she's ok.



NO running or playing at PE, some one could get hurt.








Glad she's ok.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My daughter just called me from school. She fell on the pavement while running in PE. She's all skinned up but she's ok.


tell her Chick scars are kewl!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Coming back Sept 2nd !!!
> 
> 
> He's still got a bunch of vacation to take that I gotta cover.


money, money, Mooonneyyyy..........


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs+Deer meat= me lol-ing


and how many did YOU harvest last year?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> tell her Chick scars are kewl!
> 
> money, money, Mooonneyyyy..........
> 
> and how many did YOU harvest last year?



I dont remember.... i think 3........ Not enuff.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont remember.... i think 3........ Not enuff.


you didn't tag out though..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't tag out though..................



I never tag out, i cant eat that many


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs+Mud=


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs+Mud=


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 20, 2014)

I gotta keep my nieces and nephew tonight .... A 5/6 yr old, 2yr old and a 3/4month old plus my lil monster, I'm gonna be exhausted tonight!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> I gotta keep my nieces and nephew tonight .... A 5/6 yr old, 2yr old and a 3/4month old plus my lil monster, I'm gonna be exhausted tonight!!!



say hello to those new wrinkles yourll wake up to in the am


----------



## rydert (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I never tag out, i cant eat that many


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I never tag out, i cant eat that many


duh, that's what friends are for, to help you out wiff them!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs+Mud=


making up is sooo much fun!


lilD1188 said:


> I gotta keep my nieces and nephew tonight .... A 5/6 yr old, 2yr old and a 3/4month old plus my lil monster, I'm gonna be exhausted tonight!!!


'bout like when I kept your cousins when you were little, but they were a bit older............ bless your heart, maybe your Daddy will help out, he's good like that at times......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

rydert said:


>



welcome back young lady


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

rydert said:


>



Dirt!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

rydert said:


>


that's cute!!!!!!!!! and SO fits this bunch!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gotta go, later...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta go, later...



catch a cramp buddy?


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> say hello to those new wrinkles yourll wake up to in the am



Hopefully there won't be any.....


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> duh, that's what friends are for, to help you out wiff them!
> 
> making up is sooo much fun!
> 
> 'bout like when I kept your cousins when you were little, but they were a bit older............ bless your heart, maybe your Daddy will help out, he's good like that at times......



Didn't they get into like the ashes from the fireplace and paint their faces with it or something ?


----------



## rydert (Aug 20, 2014)

hey eva body.....dang I've been busy...

drive by.............catch y'all later


----------



## rydert (Aug 20, 2014)

kang.......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Didn't they get into like the ashes from the fireplace and paint their faces with it or something ?


that was some "game" TracieAnn had them do, it was smut off the candle............ you'd have to get her to tell ya how it went, but the results were hilarious!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> NO running or playing at PE, some one could get hurt.
> Glad she's ok.






Keebs said:


> tell her Chick scars are kewl!
> :


She didn't even cry & let me tell ya she is ALL skinned up....knee, both hands, shoulder, fingers....she's gonna have some scars for sure.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She didn't even cry & let me tell ya she is ALL skinned up....knee, both hands, shoulder, fingers....she's gonna have some scars for sure.



Glad she's OK!  She's a tough little cookie. 
Sounds like she can run pretty fast too.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad she's OK!  She's a tough little cookie.
> Sounds like she can run pretty fast too.



Yep she's tough & a fast runner now she just needs to not trip over her own 2 feet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She didn't even cry & let me tell ya she is ALL skinned up....knee, both hands, shoulder, fingers....she's gonna have some scars for sure.





What'd she do, fall off Stone Mountain ??


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd she do, fall off Stone Mountain ??



Read back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Read back






Grrrrrrrrrr . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yep she's tough & a fast runner now she just needs to not trip over her own 2 feet.





Hooked On Quack said:


> What'd she do, fall off Stone Mountain ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cannonball!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that was some "game" TracieAnn had them do, it was smut off the candle............ you'd have to get her to tell ya how it went, but the results were hilarious!



I'm gonna find the pictures and post em on FB and tag em all in it....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Where'd my lil buddy dirthole go ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

That idjit hom03 is stawkin me in the camping thread..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Chief's in da house !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

I ain't believin this. I get home and log on here and the 1st thing i see is a pm from Frank Wright needing my address to send me one of those Woody's decals.   


Otherwise, what I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief's in da house !!!



Howdy Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't believin this. I get home and log on here and the 1st thing i see is a pm from Frank Wright needing my address to send me one of those Woody's decals.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, what I miss?






Lil Crickett runs fast, falls down and goes boom.  hom03 is still an idjit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 20, 2014)

hey Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

Howdy driveler friends....good to be back home after grueling trip!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

Chief Hole!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Crickett runs fast, falls down and goes boom.  hom03 is still an idjit.



 I had a feelin she could run fast......which will often result in fallin down and goin boom. 

I also had a feelin that m03 hadn't changed much, or fixed the clock.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey Jeff fa fa



Word, bOOM bOOM?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

it is now 3:49


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

hmmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Chief Hole!!!!



Heyyy, lil feller!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

lilDarlin all up in hera!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

random pic


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy driveler friends....good to be back home after grueling trip!


Jeffro



hdm03 said:


> mud?


homo3


hdm03 said:


> random pic



You call me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro
> 
> 
> homo3
> ...



Mudro! 

Tell MizV I said Hi.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't believin this. I get home and log on here and the 1st thing i see is a pm from Frank Wright needing my address to send me one of those Woody's decals.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, what I miss?


CHIEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Woooo Woo Woo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!
> 
> Tell MizV I said Hi.....



you got it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Woooo Woo Woo!


Glad you're home, darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

Liquid sunshine is fallin from the sky here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Glad you're home, darlin'!



Thanks sweetie, you and me bof! 

Gotta go right back to LA Sunday!


----------



## rydert (Aug 20, 2014)

hey eva body....y'all gather around...I have something cool to show y;all..


----------



## rydert (Aug 20, 2014)

come on in a little closer.........


----------



## rydert (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 20, 2014)

wow; it's tiny


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks sweetie, you and me bof!
> 
> Gotta go right back to LA Sunday!


<----R & R time then!


rydert said:


>


shame on you!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

rydert said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr . .







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cannonball!







Jeff C. said:


> I ain't believin this. I get home and log on here and the 1st thing i see is a pm from Frank Wright needing my address to send me one of those Woody's decals.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, what I miss?







Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil Crickett runs fast, falls down and goes boom.  hom03 is still an idjit.


----------



## rydert (Aug 20, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2014)

cannonball


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

Later y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 20, 2014)

See ya, bye, later


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



Hello there! 



rydert said:


> Chief O





Derts x's 2 O


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> see ya, bye, later



tc!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> tc!


BAM!


Bye!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't



You do now


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> random pic



No this is a random pic


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> BAM!
> 
> 
> Bye!!!



  

Bye!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good evening folks; what's for supper?



just walked in and it looks like salad.   now there's a beef.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 20, 2014)

LilD is *Dead Meat*............ that is all.............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 21, 2014)

Happy HOT Thursday to all of you.

OK sleepy head drivelers, it is time to get up and shake a leg and get your rears in gear.

Leaving now to go to the truck lines to pick up and process a shipment before it gets 100 degrees plus this morning.   

Hope all of you will do your best to stay cool today and stay hydrated as much as possible.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2014)

EE.  starting the hydration with a overdue hot cup of coffee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Just another day in da chalk mines !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> LilD is *Dead Meat*............ that is all.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



X's 2=


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

X2-'s still=X2


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

X=times


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

x=multiplication


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

1x1=1's


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> LilD is *Dead Meat*............ that is all.............



I have found said pic on facebook that keebs hates, posted by someone else. I have saved this pic to my phone and will be saving it for the right time if needed, bwahahahaha


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 1x1=1's



1x1=1 not 1's. 1's=11.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

1's could be 111. just depends on how many 1's you have.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

yep


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> X's 2=





mudracing101 said:


> I have found said pic on facebook that keebs hates, posted by someone else. I have saved this pic to my phone and will be saving it for the right time if needed, bwahahahaha


Did anyone hear something?????


GOOoooood Morning G.O.N.!!!!!! oh wait, wrong radio station, sorry.............
Hi ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

I gotta quit drinkin like a freshman


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

mud


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

howdy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

I have seen said pic also.  I too saved it for later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> mud?


 King Hank


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have seen said pic also.  I too saved it for later.



I'm def. gonna crop out some of the pic and blow up one side and post it over and over and over.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have seen said pic also.  I too saved it for later.





mudracing101 said:


> King Hank
> 
> 
> I'm def. gonna crop out some of the pic and blow up one side and post it over and over and over.


really?  soooo, open season on the video then............ juss sayin, ya know, all's fair in love & war, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 1x1=1 not 1's. 1's=11.




If you have a bunch of 1's they still = 1's, not 11's


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> really?  soooo, open season on the video then............ juss sayin, ya know, all's fair in love & war, right?



I have seen to have lost my pic


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> If you have a bunch of 1's they still = 1's, not 11's



What if i have 11 1's


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Eleven 1's= Eleven 1's, not one 11's


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

I hate math


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey anybody have an 11's i can borrow?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I have seen to have lost my pic





Jeff C. said:


> Eleven 1's= Eleven 1's, not one 11's





mudracing101 said:


> I hate math


me too, makes my head hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate math



Math don't lie, but sometimes English will fool us.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey anybody have an 11's i can borrow?



Not on me , but will you take it in 1's?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me too, makes my head hurt.



I have 2 two coins in my pocket that total .30, one of them is not a nickel, what are the two coins?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not on me , but will you take it in 1's?



I'd prefer it in a 10's and some 1's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I have 2 two coins in my pocket that total .30, one of them is not a nickel, what are the two coins?



a quarter and a Nickel, one isnt a nickle, the other is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

I got it right, does that mean I get your sticker?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Excuse me.....do you have change for an 11's?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got it right, does that mean I get your sticker?



Shut up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I have 2 two coins in my pocket that total .30, one of them is not a nickel, what are the two coins?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> a quarter and a Nickel, one isnt a nickle, the other is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey eva body....y'all gather around...I have something cool to show y;all..





rydert said:


> come on in a little closer.........





rydert said:


>


Dert been hangin round H22 too much. 


Jeff C. said:


> Math don't lie, but sometimes English will fool us.


I missed you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> a quarter and a Nickel, one isnt a nickle, the other is





Jeff C. said:


> Math don't lie, but sometimes English will fool us.



Exactly......my point! ^'s


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I know, now he thinks he's all Mr. smarty pants and stuff!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shut up!


sooo, um, is that a no?


Hooked On Quack said:


>



careful, your gonna hurt that wall


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert been hangin round H22 too much.
> 
> I missed you.



How bad?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shut up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Found pic Keebs doesn't like . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

How many dert's does it take to = dert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 801239


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I have 2 two coins in my pocket that total .30, one of them is not a nickel, what are the two coins?


 word problems are the devil!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


help, SAVE MEEEE!!!!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> a quarter and a Nickel, one isnt a nickle, the other is





Jeff C. said:


> I know, now he thinks he's all Mr. smarty pants and stuff!


naw, he KNOWS he's a smarty pants, don't believe me, ask him........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Found pic Keebs doesn't like . . .


stawker.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

How many grit does it take to=grits?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

How many spaghetti's does it take to=spaghetti?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> naw, he KNOWS he's a smarty pants, don't believe me, ask him........



Yup, i wear it like a badge of honor.  TO make it worse im a smart smartypants


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

NCHillbilly made the post of the year in the snake thread. IMO


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How many grit does it take to=grits?





Jeff C. said:


> How many spaghetti's does it take to=spaghetti?



These are trick questions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup, i wear it like a badge of honor.  TO make it worse im a smart smartypants



Ok, here you go smarty pants: 

"A flock of geese on a pond were being observed continuously.
At 1:00 P.M., 1/5 of the geese flew away.
At 2:00 P.M., 1/8 of the geese that remained flew away.
At 3:00 P.M., 3 times as many geese as had flown away at 1:00 P.M. flew away,
leaving 28 geese on the pond.
At no other time did any geese arrive or fly away or die. How many geese were in the original flock?"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, here you go smarty pants:
> 
> "A flock of geese on a pond were being observed continuously.
> At 1:00 P.M., 1/5 of the geese flew away.
> ...



A flock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A flock.



Do 2 geese = a flock?

Do 2 grit = grits?

Do 2 spahgetti's = spahgetti?

Does 1 popcorn =


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Mandy  Mtubo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do 2 geese = a flock?
> 
> Do 2 grit = grits?
> 
> ...



Yes
Yes
Yes
 Yes

1 tooth+1 tooth= teeth


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, here you go smarty pants:
> 
> "A flock of geese on a pond were being observed continuously.
> At 1:00 P.M., 1/5 of the geese flew away.
> ...



280.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, here you go smarty pants:
> 
> "A flock of geese on a pond were being observed continuously.
> At 1:00 P.M., 1/5 of the geese flew away.
> ...



give me a few, ill figure this out...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, here you go smarty pants:
> 
> "A flock of geese on a pond were being observed continuously.
> At 1:00 P.M., 1/5 of the geese flew away.
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> give me a few, ill figure this out...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



im working on it tween customers.. but um seeing how Iv heard bama is overly smart i feel me solving it now is pointless..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im working on it tween customers.. but um seeing how Iv heard bama is overly smart i feel me solving it now is pointless..





He's overly sumpin . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im working on it tween customers.. but um seeing how Iv heard bama is overly smart i feel me solving it now is pointless..



What if he is wrong?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Pookie=too smart for his own britches!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

^'s=^^^^^


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pookie=too smart for his own britches!


Read your PM.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 280.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> give me a few, ill figure this out...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yes
> Yes
> Yes
> Yes
> ...



RONG!

1 toof+1 toof=teefs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

i cameup with 373...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i cameup with 373...



rong... crap.. back to the drawing board..  trying to figure out how to white the problem..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Read your PM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 280.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> give me a few, ill figure this out...





Jeff C. said:


> Pookie=too smart for his own britches!





rhbama3 said:


> Read your PM.



Pookie's PM:

Quack was on the north end of the pond and killed 77. I was on the south end of the pond and 56. Hornet22 was on the East end of the pond and killed 84. Ol Red was on the West end of the pond and killed 35.
Mandy was too busy talking to Mobutu the snake hunter to see the game warden sneak in and bust us all for over the limit geese. After counting them all up in the back of the truck, we had 252.
So..... 252 + 28 = 280





That sounds a lot better than "I googled How many geese were in the original flock? and seeing this word question pop up first" 
Pookie
__________________


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

We gotta get Wobert woo and NcHillbilly together around a fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pookie=too smart for his own britches!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We gotta get Wobert woo and NcHillbilly together around a fire.



See what I mean! ^'s


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

#bamaquicker than me... but hes right


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How many grit does it take to=grits?


a pot



Jeff C. said:


> How many spaghetti's does it take to=spaghetti?


a plate


Jeff C. said:


> Ok, here you go smarty pants:
> 
> "A flock of geese on a pond were being observed continuously.
> At 1:00 P.M., 1/5 of the geese flew away.
> ...


I aint even trying


havin_fun_huntin said:


> give me a few, ill figure this out...


It take me till next month



havin_fun_huntin said:


> #bamaquicker than me... but hes right


My head hurts


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

1+1's=?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 1+1's=?



Trick question.
Don't try Mud. no no:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 1+1's=?



i got dis.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

∞ woohoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Gasoline+crankcase in lawnmower=Jag!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gasoline+crankcase in lawnmower=Jag!!



MAN!!! I hope you found t before it was crunk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

rut roh
Jag,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

He had it sittin on a large drip pan I keep around here for spills if I'm workin on something. I asked him what it was for and he said, "I did something weird." I asked, "what did you do?" He said, "poured gasoline in the oil." I asked him, "whyyyyyyyyyyyy?" He said, "It was the weather."  I said, "I'm selling the lawnmower." He said, "I don't want it."


I'm about to give up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He had it sittin on a large drip pan I keep around here for spills if I'm workin on something. I asked him what it was for and he said, "I did something weird." I asked, "what did you do?" He said, "poured gasoline in the oil." I asked him, "whyyyyyyyyyyyy?" He said, "It was the weather."  I said, "I'm selling the lawnmower." He said, "I don't want it."
> 
> 
> I'm about to give up!



 I know you're frustrated. I'z sawry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff fa fa needs a hug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff fa fa needs a hug



or a few shot of strong alkihaul


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He had it sittin on a large drip pan I keep around here for spills if I'm workin on something. I asked him what it was for and he said, "I did something weird." I asked, "what did you do?" He said, "poured gasoline in the oil." I asked him, "whyyyyyyyyyyyy?" He said, "It was the weather."  I said, "I'm selling the lawnmower." He said, "I don't want it."
> 
> 
> I'm about to give up!


bless his heart.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know you're frustrated. I'z sawry



Thanks! I don't know how many times I've told him to pour nothing but gasoline in the lawnmower where the gas goes......PERIOD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Jag+lawnmower=bad idea!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff, is there anything you can buy where you can put a lock on it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

protein bar and Diet Dr Pepper.. BLA


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Leftova ribeye steak from last night, tater casserole, baked beans, salat, fresh sweet kone on the cob we bought in the north Ga, and garlic bread !! 




Chiefbro + Jag + lawnmower =


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Grilt, Stuffed Bella mushroom topped wiff cheese and a piece of a stuffed calazone on da side.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

Mornin 

Not up late just been busy going to town checking on pricing for new chain for the seed drill   You'd think that stuff was made of GOLD  Good thing don't really need it now so I'll just wait till after huntin season still got things I need for the trip


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

I think Pookie musta lost my address AGAIN . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

I sent him  PM and he hasnt replid.  he also denied my request for a GON sticker.  Kinda hurt my emotions


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I sent him  PM and he hasnt replid.  he also denied my request for a GON sticker.  Kinda hurt my emotions





I've got a GON sticka if you want it ??


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2014)

Afternoon youngins down South.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a GON sticka if you want it ??


Shoot yeah. Iv been wanting one for a while, appreciate that quack


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins down South.



Howdy KyD


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2014)

How's the lawnmower Chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shoot yeah. Iv been wanting one for a while, appreciate that quack
> 
> 
> Howdy KyD






Lemme go peel it off my Jeep . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

po lil nancy......she don't get no respect


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins down South.



I know ya ain't talkin to me but HOWDY anyways


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme go peel it off my Jeep . . .



I shoulda known


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I shoulda known



I could send ya a DU or RMEF sticker I got layin around ??? 

I wouldn't even have to peel them off


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I know ya ain't talkin to me but HOWDY anyways



Now Labs you know you younger than me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, is there anything you can buy where you can put a lock on it?



Not if I want him to cut grass while I'm gone! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Leftova ribeye steak from last night, tater casserole, baked beans, salat, fresh sweet kone on the cob we bought in the north Ga, and garlic bread !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't dat da truf! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilt, Stuffed Bella mushroom topped wiff cheese and a piece of a stuffed calazone on da side.



Mmmmmmmmmm.......... 



KyDawg said:


> How's the lawnmower Chief.



It's still sitting there unharmed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leftova ribeye steak from last night, tater casserole, baked beans, salat, fresh sweet kone on the cob we bought in the north Ga, and garlic bread !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You win Sub sammich from the house.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I shoulda known



Just get some from gon  They sent me two.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Now Labs you know you younger than me.



Not by much  We ain't old we just sperenced in life.... might   be wiser but sometimes we know better just don't pay attention when we should


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

Ya ever tore somethin apart then waited more then a day to put it back together and you're not sure how it went?????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

QUACK just me and you and 7 quest you'd think they just go ahead and log in and tell us what they think ? Then again maybe we don't want to know


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I know ya ain't talkin to me but HOWDY anyways



Hey new friend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya ever tore somethin apart then waited more then a day to put it back together and you're not sure how it went?????



All the time


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Some kind of baked fish(?), rice, green beans wiff taters, and toast.

It'll have to do!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey new friend.



Had to put a smile on your face and become your FRIEND


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya ever tore somethin apart then waited more then a day to put it back together and you're not sure how it went?????



Neva  No No


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Neva  No No



Story teller


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some kind of baked fish(?), rice, green beans wiff taters, and toast.
> 
> It'll have to do!



Jeff C.= not havin a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.= not havin a good day.



10-fo, don't know where MizT got dese green beans, but dey suck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Jag'll eat em!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag'll eat em!



He might of put oil in them?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

Well should make another beer run looked at the bucket of bolts and nuts and I may have not bought enough BEER


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well should make another beer run looked at the bucket of bolts and nuts and I may have not bought enough BEER



smoke some weed; it'll all start making sense then


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Story teller


Neva   No No


Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo, don't know where MizT got dese green beans, but dey suck!



We picked some fresh last Sunday and cooked em up Sunday night. They were good tadeaf.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He might of put oil in them?



THANKS that just reminded me spray more OIL on them and they might fit better


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> THANKS that just reminded me spray more OIL on them and they might fit better



spray oil on the green beans?  odd......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag'll eat em!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well should make another beer run looked at the bucket of bolts and nuts and I may have not bought enough BEER





hdm03 said:


> smoke some weed; it'll all start making sense then


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> smoke some weed; it'll all start making sense then



OH CRAP that's my whole problem


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He might of put oil in them?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> spray oil on the green beans?  odd......



You ever what to be my friend???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't think weed could've made dese beans taste better.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

JEFF Fa Fa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Can't ya fry everything in oil ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You ever what to be my friend???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't think weed could've made dese beans taste better.



those 2 just dont seem like a good combo..  For some reason krystals comes to mind...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> those 2 just dont seem like a good combo..  For some reason krystals comes to mind...



Inhale, hold, release nope now they taste GOOD


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2014)

Fire House Sub Hubby took me to lunch with him. 




Jeff C. said:


> He had it sittin on a large drip pan I keep around here for spills if I'm workin on something. I asked him what it was for and he said, "I did something weird." I asked, "what did you do?" He said, "poured gasoline in the oil." I asked him, "whyyyyyyyyyyyy?" He said, "It was the weather."  I said, "I'm selling the lawnmower." He said, "I don't want it."
> 
> 
> I'm about to give up!



 



Keebs said:


> JEFF Fa Fa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Inhale, hold, release nope now they taste GOOD



 you forgot a step....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

what i miss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Crickett's reading back, she'll be here "shortly.."


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You ever what to be my friend???



what does this even mean?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> JEFF Fa Fa!!!!!!!!!!!




A butt load depending on the size of your boat


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett's reading back, she'll be here "shortly.."



Ha ha ha....quack made a joke


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap



^^^^ crap x's 2


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you forgot a step....



What RELOAD the pipe and try again???


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What RELOAD the pipe and try again???



Pass


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Pass



SORRY forgot it was your turn


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> JEFF Fa Fa!!!!!!!!!!!



I just got caught  at work.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> SORRY forgot it was your turn



Not to me...to Leroy. I don't do that stuff No No


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> JEFF Fa Fa!!!!!!!!!!!



  



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Can't ya fry everything in oil ??



Nuttin was fried on this plate. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Pass! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> those 2 just dont seem like a good combo..  For some reason krystals comes to mind...



OR 



Crickett said:


> Fire House Sub Hubby took me to lunch with him.




All in a day wiff Jag!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





hdm03 said:


> what does this even mean?



ummmmmmmmm, I think that's what I was sayin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Not to me...to Leroy. I don't do that stuff No No



No No  those days are long behind me...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just say no.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Not to me...to Leroy. I don't do that stuff No No






That stuff will stunt your growth.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

maybe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> just say no.



no!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

oops, maybe I won't post that.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ummm the videos suggestions afterwards look MUCH more interesting



i saw that too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> oops, maybe I won't post that.



   i tooted.... twice


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i tooted.... twice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

hmd03 will be missing the rest of the day


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That stuff will stunt your growth.



Wish I could use that as an excuse for my shortness!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

â•˜¿°ô


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Geeze it's stifling hot outside.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hmd03 will be missing the rest of the day



What was she pointing at


havin_fun_huntin said:


> â•˜¿°ô


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

oh......so many things that could be said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff, check this wing suit video out.  IMO its a good song too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeze it's stifling hot outside.



Jag said, "It's as hot as a volcano out there."


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, check this wing suit video out.  IMO its a good song too



that video sucked; Jeff's was mo betta


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that video sucked; Jeff's was mo betta



No, the videos linked tohis video were more gooder


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeze it's stifling hot outside.





Jeff C. said:


> Jag said, "It's as hot as a volcano out there."



Maybe I can swim today. Got home yesterday and it looked like a hurricane had come thru. We musta had a good storm. By the time I got thru blowing the patio off it had done cooled down.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No, the videos linked tohis video were more gooder



true dat; sister; true dat


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

hfh = lame


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe I can swim today. Got home yesterday and it looked like a hurricane had come thru. We musta had a good storm. By the time I got thru blowing the patio off it had done cooled down.



goodness.......prayers sent


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo, don't know where MizT got dese green beans, but dey suck!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> hmd03 will be missing the rest of the day





hdm03 said:


> oh......so many things that could be said





havin_fun_huntin said:


> No, the videos linked tohis video were more gooder



Huh, what i miss, where


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Huh, what i miss, where



nothing much; Chief Hole was just posting some porn..........at least he did embedded it!  He's a stickler when it comes to rules.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> goodness.......prayers sent



Thank you, but the trees need the prayers. I'm bout ready to have every single one of em taken down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Huh, what i miss, where





Jeff C.= quick


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Time is UP!


Cannonball!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 21, 2014)

crap, I miss it all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap, I miss it all




me 2.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

well, looks like quack is dressed up...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, looks like quack is dressed up...






Put my pants on backwards again . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> goodness.......prayers sent






Fix the clock.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put my pants on backwards again . .


hate when that happens


Nicodemus said:


> Fix the clock.....



Howdy stranger..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hate when that happens
> 
> 
> Howdy stranger..





Howdy. How ya`ll are?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fix the clock.....



i almost had it fixed then Jeff posted some stuff that distracted me.......back to square one


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

looky there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy. How ya`ll are?



Pretty good, no complains here.  How bout your wife and yourself?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i almost had it fixed then Jeff posted some stuff that distracted me.......back to square one






He be lyin Nic, he's been buttin around ALL day . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i almost had it fixed then Jeff posted some stuff that distracted me.......back to square one



should we blame it on your ADD?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i almost had it fixed then Jeff posted some stuff that distracted me.......back to square one




Little less talk, little more work please...




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pretty good, no complains here.  How bout your wife and yourself?




We doin` right well, just got back home.




Hooked On Quack said:


> He be lyin Nic, he's been buttin around ALL day . .




He gonna make me holler yet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Little less talk, little more work please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont yell  at him.  You do that and someones gonna have to help him change his depends..


Where did you and your pretty wife run off to? The gulf again?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 21, 2014)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybe I can swim today. Got home yesterday and it looked like a hurricane had come thru. We musta had a good storm. By the time I got thru blowing the patio off it had done cooled down.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> 
> 
> Cannonball!



Stormin here!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy. How ya`ll are?



Man, glad you back. NCHb been writin novels, bama been solvin huge math problems via PM's and kdawg countin his cheekuns. I've had my hands full tryin to keep erybody out of trouble; but we done ok


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> should we blame it on your ADD?



adding is fine; it's the subtractions that get me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy. How ya`ll are?


well hi there!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


Hiya Charlie!


Hornet22 said:


> Man, glad you back. NCHb been writin novels, bama been solvin huge math problems via PM's and kdawg countin his cheekuns. I've had my hands full tryin to keep erybody out of trouble; but we done ok


all the while you just lurkin about............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

it feels good to help my fellow members in the On Topic forum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

This is as far as yall got?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it feels good to help my fellow members in the On Topic forum.






You got another question from LagrangeDave . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Rainin here too. Don't know if I'm gonna take the Jag to ball practice or not. It's a good 30-40 min ride over there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont yell  at him.  You do that and someones gonna have to help him change his depends..
> 
> 
> Where did you and your pretty wife run off to? The gulf again?




Went to the Seminole cabin Monday (I think, days run together). Fished the Gulf one day, fish weren`t bitin`, and done some lookin`in the swamp to see how the deer were gettin` along. 



Hornet22 said:


> Man, glad you back. NCHb been writin novels, bama been solvin huge math problems via PM's and kdawg countin his cheekuns. I've had my hands full tryin to keep erybody out of trouble; but we done ok




Hard thankless job, ain`t it...  




Keebs said:


> well hi there!
> 
> Hiya Charlie!
> 
> all the while you just lurkin about............



Howdy Darlin`!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got another question from LagrangeDave . .



Thanks buddy......if you see anyone else that needs anything; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks buddy......if you see anyone else that needs anything; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.






You KNOW it brohom03 !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW it brohom03 !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Darlin`!


How ya'll holdin on pear relish?  I got to make some this year, so get your order in.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW it brohom03 !!


ohsnap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks buddy......if you see anyone else that needs anything; and I mean anything at all; please let me know.



Quack needs assistance in putting his pants on correctly.  could you offer him some advice?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



it wasn't that funny........1  would of been more appropriate


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ohsnap!



see post #549


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How ya'll holdin on pear relish?  I got to make some this year, so get your order in.





We good still, but if you got a spare jar of that mango stuff, I`d like to try it.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

predrankin fer Unk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How ya'll holdin on pear relish?  I got to make some this year, so get your order in.



Ummmmmmm, Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> see post #549



atleast you didnt get 7 this time, think positive


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

I take a pear relish


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmmmm, Hey



hey


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

Bl 1


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

double Turnkey 2


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> atleast you didnt get 7 this time, think positive



good point


----------



## Keebs (Aug 21, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> see post #549





Nicodemus said:


> We good still, but if you got a spare jar of that mango stuff, I`d like to try it.


You got it!
Now, you & the Redhead need to plan a trip & plunder over this way!


Hankus said:


> predrankin fer Unk


you're such a good nephew!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ummmmmmm, Hey


noted!


Hankus said:


> I take a pear relish


noted!

Ok, gotta find some pears and maybe get on it this weekend, guess I'll take a gander and what I'm running low on so Mud can't laugh when I say I don't have it!

Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 21, 2014)

Gonna give ball practice a go.....cyl!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

long island tea 3


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

Bl 4


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hankus@feelin RIGHT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> predrankin fer Unk





Thanks neph, still gottanudder hour on the clock !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Seafood chowder, rice, and garlic bread for dinner tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

stones 5an6
rye 1ansome in there
Michelob 7





.....l think


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

hey slip


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hankus@feelin RIGHT.



closer every pour


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2014)

Hankus said:


> closer every pour



closer to the floor.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin and to all of the other sleepyhead drivelers this morning.

I love your new attention getter with the formal announcement of it being FRIDAY too.

I will will pleased to drink a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning as I am still really sleepy myself.  I seemed to keep waking up about every 30 minutes all night long for some odd reason.    That 20 hour day yesterday surely didn't help me very much.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2014)

yep EE I thought the pix said it all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

'Morning !!  Gonna be another scorcher.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Morning folks


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning !!  Gonna be another scorcher.



You might think im crazy but I miss working outside.  This AC will make ya sorry.  I always felt better working out in the heat, cold, rain or snow than I do closed up in this building.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning !!  Gonna be another scorcher.



It will not be a scorcher here in my office   I wish I was outside in it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

Mernin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

I wanna go night night sleepy time again


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Country fried steak bisquit with cheese, a great way to start a Friday morning. Goot morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> You might think im crazy but I miss working outside.  This AC will make ya sorry.  I always felt better working out in the heat, cold, rain or snow than I do closed up in this building.



Go sweep the parking lot and clean up outside, i'll watch this thing on the wall and make sure it doesnt get above 72.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Go sweep the parking lot and clean up outside, i'll watch this thing on the wall and make sure it doesnt get above 72.



uh, Im not sweeping this parking lot sir.  However Ill grab a leaf blower and clean in.   I used to have to sweep the parking lot at MSI/Agri supply when I worked there.  Wasnt so bad once you got used to dodging idiots driving 35 in the parking lot and playing on their phone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

It's Friday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ya'll. Yesterday was my brother Joe's birthday. This is what he posted on FB last night: 
i wanna fank erbody for al thee birdday wishes iben haven a gtat day.luv u all
I think he musta been wiff Hankus yesterday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll. Yesterday was my brother Joe's birthday. This is what he posted on FB last night:
> i wanna fank erbody for al thee birdday wishes iben haven a gtat day.luv u all
> I think he musta been wiff Hankus yesterday.



Hankus= bad influence


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll. Yesterday was my brother Joe's birthday. This is what he posted on FB last night:
> i wanna fank erbody for al thee birdday wishes iben haven a gtat day.luv u all
> I think he musta been wiff Hankus yesterday.


that's too funny!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

He was just teasin. I saw him yesterday and he was fine. He and H22 have been giving each other the same card for about 10 years and upping the money with each year. That card is bout wore slap out, but they gonna have one heck of a party wiff all that money one day.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2014)

Morning y'all!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

Morning Criket.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

And all the rest of you youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Mornin kids and Pops....what I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> And all the rest of you youngins.


You're early.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids and Pops....what I miss?


You're late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're early.
> 
> You're late.



10-4, having compooter issues and was up very late trying to resolve the issue, but it's still acting up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Going to reboot!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

Actually I am late, I had coffee with Goblin and Eagle a few mornings this week, after I had been awake all night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, having compooter issues and was up very late trying to resolve the issue, but it's still acting up.



I know the feeling well. My desktop still don't work. All I can get is WiFi. Guess I'll neva be able to post pics in da Cafe.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He was just teasin. I saw him yesterday and he was fine. He and H22 have been giving each other the same card for about 10 years and upping the money with each year. That card is bout wore slap out, but they gonna have one heck of a party wiff all that money one day.


that's a neat idea!


KyDawg said:


> And all the rest of you youngins.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids and Pops....what I miss?



 back to list making & roster typing...................


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

I see Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Gettin close to dinner time !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Bamm! ^+^^^^= Kang!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

What's for dinner Quack?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gettin close to dinner time !!



I just ate breakfast.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just ate breakfast.



I did too, made an omelet. Sausage, jalepenos, onion, cheese, a little tobasco and green tomatoe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Morning y'all!


Mornin


Keebs said:


> that's a neat idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgot to mention that the card was originally given to my brother from my Mama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok.....might as well get this lil Jag story over with.

We went to Jag's 'soft'ball practice yesterday, and when we get there they were already several players pitching and catching balls warming up. 

I notice that there were a few of them out there that have no one or even enough balls to throw back and forth, so I tell the coach they need a couple more balls for everyone.

Coach hands me 'a' ball and I throw it out there and tell him I need 'one' more. He hands me another ball and I throw it to Jag and tell him to get out there and practice pitching and catching.

Jag's got that last ball and there was a Down Syndrome kid (actually he is about 40 yrs old, but looks about 20) standing about 25 feet away from Jag. He holds his glove up for Jag to throw it to him and Jag humms a high fast ball from 25' mind you. Jag catches the outside corner of his target (the glove) which is right up next to the young man's face. BAMM........right between his eyes dead center of the forehead. 

Instant squall and turmoil commences to say the least. Jag's all freaked out and the young man is lookin for Momma as he heads to the dugout with a knot on his head squallin. 

What I didn't know was, is there are two types of 'soft'ball, an actual softball and a hard 'soft'ball. The coach handed me the latter. Turns out when I gave the ball back to the coach he said ooops that was the wrong ball. 

Anyway, they immediately put an ice pack on the knot and calmed 
the young man down, he sat there for about 10 mins and like a trooper jumped up and went back to practicing with his team.....all is well.

They found out yesterday that Jag has an arm....... with accuracy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> What's for dinner Quack?





Wife cooked up some bbq'd ribs, and fresh green beans, cabbage and maters we bought in north Georgia.


Thought about you when we bought that bushel of Silver Queen, man is it ever good and filled out, sumpin 'bout that soil up there !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok.....might as well get this lil Jag story over with.
> 
> We went to Jag's 'soft'ball practice yesterday, and when we get there they were already several players pitching and catching balls warming up.
> 
> ...





He took $5 off me chunking the football at Hamburg . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He took $5 off me chunking the football at Hamburg . .





I remember you telling me about it, but don't remember the specifics.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Good moanin.
Beeper went off at 2am, got back home at 5am. 
I'm getting too old for this.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I see Keebs


WHERE???????


Jeff C. said:


> Ok.....might as well get this lil Jag story over with.
> 
> We went to Jag's 'soft'ball practice yesterday, and when we get there they were already several players pitching and catching balls warming up.
> 
> ...


Might have found him a niche afterall, Chief!

I'm tired of working!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

MANDYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
     

I am soooo gonna do that to Kebo!


----------



## rydert (Aug 22, 2014)

hey erey body.....cutting out early today, lil dert gotta football game in HHI.....gotta play at 5:00 in the afternoon cause HHI don't allow no lights higher that the trees...
5:00=hot as hades


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHERE???????
> 
> Might have found him a niche afterall, Chief!
> 
> I'm tired of working!



He is really liking this baseball. He only played one other time wayyyy back when he was a kid and just wanted to play around out on the field with whomever, wasn't all that interested then.

He is one of the better hitters, catchers, and throwers out there. 

I have been surprised and impressed so far, to say the least.

Oh yeah......he's the best trash talker too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey erey body.....cutting out early today, lil dert gotta football game in HHI.....gotta play at 5:00 in the afternoon cause HHI don't allow no lights higher that the trees...
> 5:00=hot as hades



No light's higher than trees? 

GOOOOOOO lil dert!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He is really liking this baseball. He only played one other time wayyyy back when he was a kid and just wanted to play around out on the field with whomever, wasn't all that interested then.
> 
> He is one of the better hitters, catchers, and throwers out there.
> 
> ...



That boy has arms 4' long.  I bet he can toss a ball pretty fast.  I wouldnt wanna play catch with him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No light's higher than trees?
> 
> GOOOOOOO lil dert!




HHI has all kinda rules, my folks used to have a place there.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> That boy has arms 4' long.  I bet he can toss a ball pretty fast.  I wouldnt wanna play catch with him





Jag + baseball = beans Nancy upside da head


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That boy has arms 4' long.  I bet he can toss a ball pretty fast.  I wouldnt wanna play catch with him



That is one of his problems though, he doesn't understand to just lob one when at close distance. I have been on the receiving end of a few of those also. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> HHI has all kinda rules, my folks used to have a place there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He took $5 off me chunking the football at Hamburg . .


I remember that. 


rhbama3 said:


> Good moanin.
> Beeper went off at 2am, got back home at 5am.
> I'm getting too old for this.





Keebs said:


> MANDYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am soooo gonna do that to Kebo!


That's why I shared it wiff ya. I knew you would. 


rydert said:


> hey erey body.....cutting out early today, lil dert gotta football game in HHI.....gotta play at 5:00 in the afternoon cause HHI don't allow no lights higher that the trees...
> 5:00=hot as hades


Go lil dert! Drink lots o water big dert. 


Jeff C. said:


> He is really liking this baseball. He only played one other time wayyyy back when he was a kid and just wanted to play around out on the field with whomever, wasn't all that interested then.
> 
> He is one of the better hitters, catchers, and throwers out there.
> 
> ...



AND takes after his Daddy I see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw.....he get's that from his Momma!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HHI has all kinda rules, my folks used to have a place there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 prolly right


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey erey body.....cutting out early today, lil dert gotta football game in HHI.....gotta play at 5:00 in the afternoon cause HHI don't allow no lights higher that the trees...
> 5:00=hot as hades


Hey Dirt, tell the boy i said congrats on the shooting, tell the better half  i said Hey, she'll know what i mean.


Hooked On Quack said:


> HHI has all kinda rules, my folks used to have a place there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

rhbama=tired

Sleep deprivation takes it's toll.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Dirt, tell the boy i said congrats on the shooting, tell the better half  i said Hey, she'll know what i mean.



Mudro = bouncy!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2014)

well if became when, and when hurts.....alot


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well if became when, and when hurts.....alot



Do huh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do huh



i think he is hungover=headache hurts


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do huh



the Kawasaki throwed me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

MizT and Jag are going to Macon tomorrow for Special Olympics bowling on Saturday and Sunday. Jag bowls tomorrow, MizT bowls on their unified team Sunday. They are staying there. I reckon I will drive my truck tomorrow and come home, as I have to travel right back to the west coast again on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the Kawasaki throwed me



Hope your aight hankus..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the Kawasaki throwed me



 You all right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the Kawasaki throwed me



I knew it. 
I hope you was wearin yo helmet.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2014)

highway bar squeezed my foot a lil, jammed my wrist, scuffed the helmet, road rashed in several places on my left side. Dont think its serious.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the Kawasaki throwed me


UH oh, hope you didnt mess up that bike


Jeff C. said:


> MizT and Jag are going to Macon tomorrow for Special Olympics bowling on Saturday and Sunday. Jag bowls tomorrow, MizT bowls on their unified team Sunday. They are staying there. I reckon I will drive my truck tomorrow and come home, as I have to travel right back to the west coast again on Sunday afternoon.


I've got to go to Macon Sunday, might stop in and tell Mrs. T hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> highway bar squeezed my foot a lil, jammed my wrist, scuffed the helmet, road rashed in several places on my left side. Dont think its serious.



Glad youre ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> highway bar squeezed my foot a lil, jammed my wrist, scuffed the helmet, road rashed in several places on my left side. Dont think its serious.



Hankus=skint rider! 

Glad you ain't broke! 



mudracing101 said:


> UH oh, hope you didnt mess up that bike
> 
> I've got to go to Macon Sunday, might stop in and tell Mrs. T hey



She would like that, don't know where they are bowling at this moment.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2014)

front tire hit somethin, got it outta shape, straightened it up, but it got in the grass


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the Kawasaki throwed me












Told ya . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> UH oh, hope you didnt mess up that bike
> 
> I've got to go to Macon Sunday, might stop in and tell Mrs. T hey



bikes not lookin good, mechanic is pickin it up


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Told ya . .



yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Ain't nuttin like some good ole mountain grown fresh vegetables !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> bikes not lookin good, mechanic is pickin it up



What did you do wiff your drawers?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What did you do wiff your drawers?







Street sweeper'll get 'em in the morn . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Street sweeper'll get 'em in the morn . .



Mtubo snakey leg need, wifey him beat up!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey erey body.....cutting out early today, lil dert gotta football game in HHI.....gotta play at 5:00 in the afternoon cause HHI don't allow no lights higher that the trees...
> 5:00=hot as hades


those poor kids!!   ok, what is HHI??


Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah......he's the best trash talker too!


oh really?


Hankus said:


> the Kawasaki throwed me


 


Hankus said:


> highway bar squeezed my foot a lil, jammed my wrist, scuffed the helmet, road rashed in several places on my left side. Dont think its serious.



I'm cuttin out early too, got some things to tend to, see about some pears & apples too...............


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What did you do wiff your drawers?



clamped up too fast an tight ta soil em


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mtubo snakey leg need, wifey him beat up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

HHI=Hilton Head Island


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hilton Head Island=Heat Advisories today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

hhi=hawt as hades rydurt say


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HHI=Hilton Head Island


 gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hhi=hawt as hades rydurt say


 yeah, but that didn't tell me where it wuz............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> gotcha, thanks!



Your welcome, glad I cold help


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your welcome, glad I cold help


 you nut.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> clamped up too fast an tight ta soil em



Hankus=tight cheeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> clamped up too fast an tight ta soil em



Prayer for your seat!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your welcome, glad I cold help






Nancy + hom03 = helpful


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

forgot to take meds! Needs to eat sumpin too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Drankus + Kawasaki = raw buttocks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm cuttin out early too,





Hankus said:


> clamped up too fast an tight ta soil em






Jeff C. said:


> forgot to take meds! Needs to eat sumpin too.



Just ate, full, time for nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Drankus + Kawasaki = suction cup!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

kawasaki-1 
hankus-0


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

My cows have mental issues.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Kyd cows= rabies


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kyd cows= rabies



I hope not, one of them bit my dog Odell several times about the head and face.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

be sure to water the chickens; kydawg; racin' chickens get thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

and be sure to tell the cows i said hey; they'll know what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> and be sure to tell the cows i said hey; they'll know what it means



um, uh, I got no words to explain all the issues with your post


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

hdm = cow whisperer.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> um, uh, I got no words to explain all the issues with your post



come on; i'm sure you can think of a few words.   At least i didn't tell him to tell his goats i said hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> um, uh, I got no words to explain all the issues with your post



Homo3 likes his girls big


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs in the wrong thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm thinking she done got lost.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Y'all go get her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3 likes his girls big



wonder if KyD has any pigs...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> crap



mud=fail=stank


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Quiet for a Friday!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey erey buddy. Weekend is almost here..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quiet for a Friday!


ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Better


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy. Weekend is almost here..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

i been kinda busy today.. folks getting everything finished before the weekend and others  buying stuff for the weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i been kinda busy today.. folks getting everything finished before the weekend and others  buying stuff for the weekend



I was busy this morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

I love busy day, time goes by faster. I HATE the winter, its SLOW


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

I gotz to work tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to work tomorrow.



I don't.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

^^^^  x's 2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

03 needs to splain the "Friday funny" joke to specialk.


You know, 'cause he's helpful and erythang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Better



Thank You!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

MizT went to get the earl changed in her car....shoulda trew Jag's mower in da back.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs in the wrong thread.


I have to pop in over there e'ry now & then...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud=fail=stank





Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to work tomorrow.


me too, but on pear relish........... how's ya'll's stash?


Ok, I'm outta heah!

CANNONBALLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Mrs.Hornett and Crickett need to go visit the "head cheese" thread in the cafe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have to pop in over there e'ry now & then...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Low.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mrs.Hornett and Crickett need to go visit the "head cheese" thread in the cafe.



It's just a pigs head. 
I see folks walking around wiff one in their buggy all the time at M&T meats in Hawkinsville.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have to pop in over there e'ry now & then...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CANNONBALL Sista!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Somebody tell 03 missmissy's online !! I'm SURE she needs some help !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Time is UP!
Ya'll have a good weekend. 


CANNONBALL!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 22, 2014)

hope my foot feels better in the morning


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody tell 03 missmissy's online !! I'm SURE she needs some help !!



03 Is such a giving fella. I'm sure he would help her with anything..anything at all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

.................


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

hankus = need scooter riding lessons


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hankus said:


> hope my foot feels better in the morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

I keep looking over there and All i see is quote options, I dont get it


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

looking all over where?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> looking all over where?



I think jeff sig line is trying to fool me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> looking all over where?





"over there"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

is that close to yonder?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Now I looked!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Gotta head to da sto.....bbs!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

I aint got no swine, done told yall I aint got nuthin but a few cows and a Dog that is scared of them.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

dog=big sissy


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dog=big sissy



You would be a sissy too, if you got viciously attacked by a herd of angry snarlin cows,


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kydawg's dog=nancy


Leroy i drove by expectin to see you outside enjoying all the sun, but you werent to be seen.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 22, 2014)

My cows just as soon bite you as look at you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows just as soon bite you as look at you.



bite em back, thats what people do to dogs...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows just as soon bite you as look at you.



Your cows need an attitude adjustment. Show them a grill and explain how it works.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

I will slap a cow in the throat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

I dont take no crap off no cow.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

i will tip that stupid angry cow and then point and laugh followed by a toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

mud say he makes cows his... um, friends


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

mud will own that; um cow


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

make it his female dog


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

word


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

mud cow?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud say he makes cows his... um, friends



I would make my new boots out of their hide.
When i pulled up they would open the gate for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud cow?



Crap, got caught up in the moment


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>



that looks like a happy lil feller


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>



Holy bulls batman


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that looks like a happy lil feller





I really would like to get the chance to hunt those.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

it's smiling; that's nice


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I really would like to get the chance to hunt those.



you would have plenty of meat and other useful parts from that animal


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I really would like to get the chance to hunt those.



I wouldnt eat em Nic, looks like he's strung out on them steroids....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it's smiling; that's nice



must be a california cow..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

That might be the same kind Ky has....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

kyd cows dont smile, they are very serious with bad attitudes


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> kyd cows dont smile, they are very serious with bad attitudes



the ones he can't see smile all the time


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I wouldnt eat em Nic, looks like he's strung out on them steroids....





That`s a gaur. Original wild cattle found in Asia and India. Biggest cows on earth and they are incredibly dangerous. I don`t know if there are any tame or not. I can only imagine what a license would set you back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a gaur. Original wild cattle found in Asia and India. Biggest cows on earth and they are incredibly dangerous. I don`t know if there are any tame or not. I can only imagine what a license would set you back.



He looks like that bull on Bugs Bunny


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He looks like that bull on Bugs Bunny





he does!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Nic said he would kill em with his hawk


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 801474



  good call mud


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I will slap a cow in the throat.





hdm03 said:


> i will tip that stupid angry cow and then point and laugh followed by a toot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He looks like that bull on Bugs Bunny





Nicodemus said:


> he does!






idjits . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic said he would kill em with his hawk




No I wouldn`t!   



mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 801474


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> kyd cows dont smile, they are very serious with bad attitudes



he needs to find a companion for his cows to improve their attitudes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Yall silly!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm lol-ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Bou just chased a flock of crows outta his and MooMoo's pear tree. 

crows=  and cawing at Bou


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bou just chased a flock of crows outta his and MooMoo's pear tree.
> 
> crows=  and cawing at Bou



I dont like crows either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

He got him a pear they knocked out too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bubba and rocky eat the pears, plums, and grapes. They picky though, they got to be completely ripe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

KyDawgs' cows don't like dawgs, they like Wildcats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bubba and rocky eat the pears, plums, and grapes. They picky though, they got to be completely ripe.



Mine aren't that picky, but they prefer them ripe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Mine will crack the shell and eat pecans too. 

Matter of fact, had a Momma fox with 3 kits in the barn and she would come down in my yard and stand there and crack and eat pecans. Kits weren't allowed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Mud + Nic = Bugs Bunny


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Purty doggone hot out here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mud + Nic = Bugs Bunny



Bugs = savvy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mud + Nic = Bugs Bunny


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mud + Nic = Bugs Bunny





Look at all them ribeyes!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

Pop...... gulp...........MMMmmmmmm 1
now to mix horse feed & set up at the pool......... 
splurged and bought a couple stuffed pork chops and a couple sirloin steaks and lettuce, got fresh garden fixings for an awesome salad!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Look at all them ribeyes!


 I miss raising cows, ALWAYS had beef and could have a steak anytime we wanted.......... didn't realize how good it was........
ok, gotta get busy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Pop...... gulp...........MMMmmmmmm 1
> now to mix horse feed & set up at the pool.........
> splurged and bought a couple stuffed pork chops and a couple sirloin steaks and lettuce, got fresh garden fixings for an awesome salad!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


baby ones at that!


OH, LEROY!!!!!!!!!

oil pressure holding good, again, thank you soooooo much!!!!!!! 

feed mixed, Cannonball time!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm gone , later y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Pop...... gulp...........MMMmmmmmm 1
> now to mix horse feed & set up at the pool.........
> splurged and bought a couple stuffed pork chops and a couple sirloin steaks and lettuce, got fresh garden fixings for an awesome salad!



What time do I need to be there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I miss raising cows, ALWAYS had beef and could have a steak anytime we wanted.......... didn't realize how good it was........
> ok, gotta get busy!





So do I, and miss havin` hogs too. 

We don`t need any other critters now though. As a critter dies, we don`t replace it, and soon as we get dog and chicken free, then I`ll really show you a real disappearin` act. We`ll be gone for months at a time then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Afternoon Crikett and gobble!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Crikett and gobble!



And Nic too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2014)

5 gal bucket of tomatoes overflowing from the garden.  Time to process and get ready to make toemater sauce tomorrow.  Probably have 6-7 gallons of processed maters to cook down to sauce.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hot as it is, this Kahlua and cream coffee with a palmful of homegrown pecans turned out to hit the spot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 5 gal bucket of tomatoes overflowing from the garden.  Time to process and get ready to make toemater sauce tomorrow.  Probably have 6-7 gallons of processed maters to cook down to sauce.



Whoooowee! MizT would be elated to have that on her 'to do' list.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> And Nic too!





Howdy Chief. Hot out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank all of you who gave tribute to Woody today. He is truly missed.  

I really figured more forum members would say something for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Chief. Hot out there.




Dang sho is! We got some afternoon thunderstorms yesterday about this time that cooled it off right nice.

We're showin 93* here, what is it down that way?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank all of you who gave tribute to Woody today. He is truly missed.
> 
> I really figured more forum members would say something for him.




Lemme go see . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Dang sho is! We got some afternoon thunderstorms yesterday about this time that cooled it off right nice.
> 
> We're showin 93* here, what is it down that way?





102 in the shade here, slap on a hardhat and steel toed boots, 






Whooooooooooooot, great news, training a temporary replacement for co-worker, I'm off the weekend and back on my regular schedule !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang sho is! We got some afternoon thunderstorms yesterday about this time that cooled it off right nice.
> 
> We're showin 93* here, what is it down that way?





105 with a heat index of 118.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

I gotta get MY head right on this quitting smoking. 

I ran into one of my buddy's/neighbor earlier when I went to the store to get a pack of cigs. 

He was one of the hardest core chain smokers I've ever seen, but said he quit back in early July. 

Of course, he did tell me he had to take a ride in the back of an ambulance to the hospital, because he couldn't breathe when he came down with bronchitis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder Nicbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank all of you who gave tribute to Woody today. He is truly missed.
> 
> I really figured more forum members would say something for him.



Yes sir, I have met and made friends with some of the best people from right here on this forum, thanks to him, that I've ever met in my life!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme go see . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> 105 with a heat index of 118.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Too hot... taken at 5:22 on 8-22-2014. Lee County Georgia.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Too hot... taken at 5:22 on 8-22-2014. Lee County Georgia.



Least you got a lil breeze!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

I was out in Vegas and Phoenix at the beginning of the week with temps like that.

Believe it or not, it was raining in Phoenix and they had some flash flooding.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank all of you who gave tribute to Woody today. He is truly missed.
> 
> I really figured more forum members would say something for him.



I considered it but didnt know the fella at all.  Didnt really know what to say.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I considered it but didnt know the fella at all.  Didnt really know what to say.





Doesn't matter Louie, you enjoy his legacy most everyday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

<embed src="http://www.cbsnews.com/common/video/cbsnews_video.swf" scale="noscale" salign="lt" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" background="#000000" width="425" height="279" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" FlashVars="pType=embed&si=254&pid=eVKa9CiRVMRD&url=http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/flash-floods-put-phoenix-area-underwater/" />


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doesn't matter Louie, you enjoy his legacy most everyday.



Oh, no doubt, just didnt have words bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doesn't matter Louie, you enjoy his legacy most everyday.



Quack = purty smart fella!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = purty smart fella!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

To be such an idjit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> To be such an idjit!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What time do I need to be there?


come on!


Nicodemus said:


> So do I, and miss havin` hogs too.
> 
> We don`t need any other critters now though. As a critter dies, we don`t replace it, and soon as we get dog and chicken free, then I`ll really show you a real disappearin` act. We`ll be gone for months at a time then.


dogs travel, can't EVER see me being without at least a dog or cat!


gobbleinwoods said:


> 5 gal bucket of tomatoes overflowing from the garden.  Time to process and get ready to make toemater sauce tomorrow.  Probably have 6-7 gallons of processed maters to cook down to sauce.


Salsa!!!  Don't forget to make some salsa!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme go see . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goooood news, glad for ya!


Jeff C. said:


> I gotta get MY head right on this quitting smoking.
> 
> I ran into one of my buddy's/neighbor earlier when I went to the store to get a pack of cigs.
> 
> ...


me & you both, Jeff, bought another bottle of juice today to try.  I have GOT to get to Tifton so I can try some more flavors to play with.
 I had to come in and treat, of all things, a BEE sting!!  I ain't been stung in YEARS, but one got in the pool for a drank, got stranded, I was standing at the side reading my book & didn't see it until the dang thing stung me!
Oh well, tended to and ready to go back out, need something for these godforsaken gnats though!
CANNONBALL!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> come on!
> .....
> Salsa!!!  Don't forget to make some salsa!!!
> 
> ...



With 28 tomato plants there will be another round of tomatoes to make salsa with before the summer is over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> come on!
> 
> dogs travel, can't EVER see me being without at least a dog or cat!
> 
> ...



Tobacco for da bee sting...and no belly flops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With 28 tomato plants there will be another round of tomatoes to make salsa with before the summer is over.



Lawd, with 28 plants, I'd be in mater sammich and salsa Heaven, not to mention the mater sauce MizT would put up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> To be such an idjit!





Nicodemus said:


>






Grrrrrrrrrrrrr . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With 28 tomato plants there will be another round of tomatoes to make salsa with before the summer is over.


daaaaang!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Tobacco for da bee sting...and no belly flops!


had some cream and uuuhhh, no worries, I don't have a pool like the Hawtnets!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr . .


Hey, Quack?



































 I wuvs you!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> daaaaang!!!!!!
> 
> had some cream and uuuhhh, no worries, I don't have a pool like the Hawtnets!
> 
> ...



Have to have lot to get a lot of tomatoes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> daaaaang!!!!!!
> 
> had some cream and uuuhhh, no worries, I don't have a pool like the Hawtnets!
> 
> ...






Thanks darlin, backatcha !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2014)

Laaaaaaaawd this whiskey and ice is going down SMOOOOOOOOOOOOTH !!!!



Another hour and I won't be able to find my butt with both hands !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have to have lot to get a lot of tomatoes.


true dat!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks darlin, backatcha !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaaaawd this whiskey and ice is going down SMOOOOOOOOOOOOTH !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another hour and I won't be able to find my butt with both hands !!


 I started off wiff a 6 pk of baby coors (dang Mud) waited a bit, then went to my Wiser's.........  Has the price gone up in your area?? my dude is like, "they went up on me, I gotta go up too" $30 before taxes!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

Keebs












































Wassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Upppppppppppppppppppp???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Coulda bought alot of cheap liquor for yhat..  boones farm even


Keebs said:


> true dat!
> 
> 
> 
> I started off wiff a 6 pk of baby coors (dang Mud) waited a bit, then went to my Wiser's.........  Has the price gone up in your area?? my dude is like, "they went up on me, I gotta go up too" $30 before taxes!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Lol
?  Jeff buddy if you only knew how much i despised that song


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lol
> ?  Jeff buddy if you only knew how much i despised that song




  

I bet!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs
> Wassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Upppppppppppppppppppp???


nuttin now, stuffed pork chops were NOT the best in the world........ but my salad was kickin!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Coulda bought alot of cheap liquor for yhat..  boones farm even


no no, never had it, never will...........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2014)

Good Morning to you Saturday morning drivelers.  It is time to get up and get busy doing something productive today.

I think that Gobblin is still processing tomatoes this morning so maybe his coffee pots might be just a little bit late this today.  Might have to go to Plan B instead !!!  

Hope all of you drivelers will do your best to stay hydrated and somewhat cool today because we want you to come back on here Monday morning and yak, yak, yakking again.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2014)

Morning Eagle, I think I will eat a big old slice of cantaloupe while waiting on that coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Saturday morning drivelers.  It is time to get up and get busy doing something productive today.
> 
> I think that Gobblin is still processing tomatoes this morning so maybe his coffee pots might be just a little bit late this today.  Might have to go to Plan B instead !!!
> 
> Hope all of you drivelers will do your best to stay hydrated and somewhat cool today because we want you to come back on here Monday morning and yak, yak, yakking again.



Had to chop couple heads of garlic, much onions, peppers and now the pot of tomato sauce is cooking.   Probably will take 8 hours to boil it down to a thick sauce.   Then had to shut the computer down as it was acting stupid.   Anyone remember my password to . . . . . 

Here is your coffee EE and KyD


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

Mornin youngins.....gonna go to Special Olympics bowling with Jag and MizT in Warner Robbins this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....gonna go to Special Olympics bowling with Jag and MizT in Warner Robbins this morning.



Good rolling.


both the tires on the highway and Jag down the lane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good rolling.
> 
> 
> both the tires on the highway and Jag down the lane.



Yessir, Jag doesn't even bowl today, but MizT does on the unified team. Jag bowls tomorrow, but I've got to travel tomorrow afternoon. They are staying overnight. I'd stay, but someone has to come home and take care of the dogs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

Jag's lawnmower is running again, but not very well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

Reckon I'd better go get ready....CYL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> true dat!
> 
> 
> 
> I started off wiff a 6 pk of baby coors (dang Mud) waited a bit, then went to my Wiser's.........  Has the price gone up in your area?? my dude is like, "they went up on me, I gotta go up too" $30 before taxes!!!





Likker sto lady told me last night it's going up first of September, gonna go ahead and order a case.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2014)

Kinda expensive beer Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda expensive beer Keebs.


that was the price for the whiskey, beer weren't but a dollar two ninety eight!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Likker sto lady told me last night it's going up first of September, gonna go ahead and order a case.


If I had the extra, I sure would!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2014)

CANNONBALL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning Eagle, I think I will eat a big old slice of cantaloupe while waiting on that coffee.





Fried egg, bacon and cheese sammich . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 23, 2014)

not feelin springy today, more hurts come up. Wrist is still trashed, foot better, road rash barely noticeable


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hankus needs a drank. Serious, I'm sawy youz hurtin.
South Korea juss beat da socks off Japan. Next is Chicago and Vegas. Loveme some little lleague baseball.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, I do believe I was just Quanged.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, I do believe I was just Quanged.



In public?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

Laws....what a zoo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Laws....what a zoo!



You are in Macon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

Warner Robbins, but several hundred people in one bowling alley is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2014)

Moo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In public?



Neva. I'm in da backyard at da bar watchin LL Baseball. 
Jeff C. BLess ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Moo





idjitpaintchipeatinidjit . . .  Hiya son !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Neva. I'm in da backyard at da bar watchin LL Baseball.
> Jeff C. BLess ya.






Tried callin ya to see if'n you wanted to FIGHT !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tried callin ya to see if'n you wanted to FIGHT !!!



Blame it on your wife. SHE MAKES ME LIKE YOU.
No cell phone outside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blame it on your wife. SHE MAKES ME LIKE YOU.
> No cell phone outside.





That's a lie, you liked me long before you met my wife . . stawker . .




Mtubo sez mix me a drank !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 23, 2014)

Mtubo buy hisself, wanna play wif snakeysnakey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey quack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 23, 2014)

You drankn or works?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You drankn or works?



Hush. We'z fighting on da phone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

MizT's team won a silver medal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

Fixin to get into some likker..........alone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

Nobody to play wit!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody to play wit!


sorry, done started and was out grilling, sweatin my ........... well, just sweatin ta deff!
lettin the steaks rest, got the taters cookin and fixin to get my shower so I can git into it!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 23, 2014)

Y'all drivellers look out for Natelittle. Needs some support.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Y'all drivellers look out for Natelittle. Needs some support.


 link? details?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2014)

All alone by myself.....well, I got Maggie and Bou!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you drivelers this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you drivelers this morning.



Good morning EE want to have a cup of coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good morning EE want to have a cup of coffee?




Yep, I have been patiently waiting for a cup or three of your famous fresh brewed coffee.

Thanks, now I can get some stuff done with my eyes open !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2014)

Mornin....coffee time!


----------



## cramer (Aug 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....coffee time!



me too!
morning y'all


i did my morning aerobics ^^^ - shoulda had my coffee first


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2014)

Jag bowled a 138 for his 1st game this mornin....not bad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2014)

2nd game 84.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag bowled a 138 for his 1st game this mornin....not bad!



Not bad my bootwa. That's pretty darn good. Go Jag.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 24, 2014)

HIGH 

Got stuff laid out to get ready for the elk hunt in a month am I starting to early?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not bad my bootwa. That's pretty darn good. Go Jag.



  



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HIGH
> 
> Got stuff laid out to get ready for the elk hunt in a month am I starting to early?????



Never....if ya ain't early, ya late!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Never....if ya ain't early, ya late!



As my boy says, On time is late.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2014)

Youtube Dr. Manning . . . he don't like black folks . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

News flash.......Little League final game at 2 tirdy or so, channel ABC.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh, and VMA's tonight at 8. I'm sure Quack will wanna watch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Youtube Dr. Manning . . . he don't like black folks . .



Luv me some Long legged Mac Daddy! 

White folks gon riiiiiise up......an I'mon join'em!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2014)

Blehh.....got about an hour before headin to the airport.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Blehh.....got about an hour before headin to the airport.



Bless ya. Don't like airports or flyin. Better you than me. So glad those days are OVA. Safe travels Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless ya. Don't like airports or flyin. Better you than me. So glad those days are OVA. Safe travels Jeff.



Thanks Mandy, once I get there I don't mind the work at all, it's just the travel part I don't care for.

Catch up with y'all on Wednesday, if not before!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, and VMA's tonight at 8. I'm sure Quack will wanna watch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Luv me some Long legged Mac Daddy!
> 
> White folks gon riiiiiise up......an I'mon join'em!








Nic needs to check him out . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2014)

Watching the LLB championship, the Chicago knee grows vs the South Koreans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


Knee grow music, but.......you gonna see some skin.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Watching the LLB championship, the Chicago knee grows vs the South Koreans.



H22 says it's the first time EVA not pulling for USA


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Knee grow music, but.......you gonna see some skin.
> 
> 
> H22 says it's the first time EVA not pulling for USA







Purtay sho they don't have free cell phones, EBT cards, govt housing etc in SKorea. 


Still gotta pull for da brudders !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purtay sho they don't have free cell phones, EBT cards, govt housing etc in SKorea.
> 
> 
> Still gotta pull for da brudders !!



Go for it. SKoreans had more respect for the LL statue. They bowed to it and the thugs slapped it's head. SOOOOOOO. Don't make fun of my pool music.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go for it. SKoreans had more respect for the LL statue. They bowed to it and the thugs slapped it's head. SOOOOOOO. Don't make fun of my pool music.





Missed that part, but totally believable.


SK is KILLIN da Chicago kneegrows.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Missed that part, but totally believable.
> 
> 
> SK is KILLIN da Chicago kneegrows.



H22 said, Donghunglo and the rest of those SK nutts sho can play some baseball.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said, Donghunglo and the rest of those SK nutts sho can play some baseball.





Good rally by the Chicagoaneegrows, not enough, as always good pitching wins.  Both teams showed class after the game, they're just younguns.



'Course they'll liable to burn Chicago down tonight . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good rally by the Chicagoaneegrows, not enough, as always good pitching wins.  Both teams showed class after the game, they're just younguns.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Course they'll liable to burn Chicago down tonight . .



Lawd, that's what we said. God bless Chicago tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Now put it on channel 9 and watch golf. It'll calm your nerves.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2014)

8:00 PM  played golf hast and need a bath but bil and wife dropped by..... now in hankus condition.   

Still need bath and food.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2014)

Sure was quiet last night.   Well the coffee is gently brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Monday morning to everyone.


Gobblin, thanks for an early pot this morning.  I surely need some of your coffee to get awake this morning.  I've got lots of work to get done this week and I don't know where to begin.  

Maybe I should start with taking out the trash, reading the newspaper, eating some breakfast and sipping on that coffee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

moaning folks


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 


Well we got a guy coming by this afternoon to buy our big red coop, the 2 swedish flower hens & 5 of the buff orpingtons. I hate to see them go but at least he is keeping them all together. 

Now to continue packing!  I ran out of newspaper & have to find or buy more. I really don't wanna buy any. At $2 each that's gonna get expensive.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> Well we got a guy coming by this afternoon to buy our big red coop, the 2 swedish flower hens & 5 of the buff orpingtons. I hate to see them go but at least he is keeping them all together.
> ...


$2 a paper?!?! Last time I bought an Atlanta *Sunday* Journal it was 75 cents......... 
I'd be hitting every business around & asking for last weeks paper............. 

Mornin Folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

po crickett.  you should make chicken and dumplins IMO  just sayin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

merning keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

I know a few of yall seen the pic of Gage in the pool but I gotta tall ya, that boy is a mess.  Honestly figured he would cry the whole time.  NOPE, he kinda had that constant look of confusion; which he obviously got from his mama.  He actually seemed upset when LMS made him get out (she wasnt a big fan of the whole idea anyhow).


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

hdm03, LMS and I swore we seen you in Tifton Saturday.  Then we realized, we dont know what you look like.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03, LMS and I swore we seen you in Tifton Saturday.  Then we realized, we dont know what you look like.


   no one knows...........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> $2 a paper?!?! Last time I bought an Atlanta *Sunday* Journal it was 75 cents.........
> I'd be hitting every business around & asking for last weeks paper.............
> 
> Mornin Folks!



I bought 2 last week from the gas station out from the house. They were $2 each. I reckon it was b/c it had all those coupons in it all of which I couldn't use. They were all for stuff I don't buy. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> po crickett.  you should make chicken and dumplins IMO  just sayin



I do like chicken n' dumplins


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh I forgot......My hubby is on his way home with another squirrel dog.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2014)

i'm very mysterious


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

hdm03=mysterious
mud=antisocial on moandays


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Morning, got another project to work on,  i'll never learn. I'm not thru with the blazer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, got another project to work on,  i'll never learn. I'm not thru with the blazer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

mud, you know anyone god with edelbrock carbs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, you know anyone god with edelbrock carbs?



No, thought i was good with holley carbs, got one in the shop that i'm gonna blow up so i dont go postal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

All of these projects would be so much easier and go quicker if i had money.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No, thought i was good with holley carbs, got one in the shop that i'm gonna blow up so i dont go postal.



I have fooled with a few holleys but never an edelbrock.  Looks to be slightly more complicated..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

quack?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 25, 2014)

Off to rid the neiborhood of chicken killing dogs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Off to rid the neiborhood of chicken killing dogs


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have fooled with a few holleys but never an edelbrock.  Looks to be slightly more complicated..



Never had any luck with edelbrock carbs. I'm looking for  a 850 holley for my big block if you here anybody wanting to get rid of one. Demon would work too. You ever see how much they want for a complete 3rd member for a 9".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Never had any luck with edelbrock carbs. I'm looking for  a 850 holley for my big block if you here anybody wanting to get rid of one. Demon would work too. You ever see how much they want for a complete 3rd member for a 9".



ill keep my eyes open, i assume you want a double pumper and not a vac. secondary?

9"= good  good=$$$  9"=$$$


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Here ya go mud
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/hly-0-80804hb/overview/


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ill keep my eyes open, i assume you want a double pumper and not a vac. secondary?
> 
> 9"= good  good=$$$  9"=$$$


Either would be fine , blazer wont be raced.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Here ya go mud
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/hly-0-80804hb/overview/


 Yeah, i know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Seth, dude, when your stumped your toe did you damage any nerves.. Somewhere close to your brain stem maybe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Either would be fine , blazer wont be raced.
> 
> Yeah, i know.



10-4 ill ask around
any idea how much$$ you willing to spend on one?
Just get an old quadrajunk and slap on it.  You can have the nice studder when the back barrels open up


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 10-4 ill ask around
> any idea how much$$ you willing to spend on one?
> Just get an old quadrajunk and slap on it.  You can have the nice studder when the back barrels open up



Had an old quadrajunk for a long time with a screw in the likage so it made the backbarrels come in at one time. Wont ever forget that sound


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 10-4 ill ask around
> any idea how much$$ you willing to spend on one?
> Just get an old quadrajunk and slap on it.  You can have the nice studder when the back barrels open up



Depends on condition, i sold a holley 750 double pumper nice for a 100 bucks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Depends on condition, i sold a holley 750 double pumper nice for a 100 bucks.



 you didnt think that through all the way did you..  thats a deal.  esp if it wasnt in need of a rebuild!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Whats gwine on in hera


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

its quiet in hurr.. we be behaving-ish


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Never had any luck with edelbrock carbs. I'm looking for  a 850 holley for my big block if you here anybody wanting to get rid of one. Demon would work too. You ever see how much they want for a complete 3rd member for a 9".





havin_fun_huntin said:


> ill keep my eyes open, i assume you want a double pumper and not a vac. secondary?
> 9"= good  good=$$$  9"=$$$





havin_fun_huntin said:


> 10-4 ill ask around
> any idea how much$$ you willing to spend on one?
> Just get an old quadrajunk and slap on it.  You can have the nice studder when the back barrels open up





mudracing101 said:


> Had an old quadrajunk for a long time with a screw in the likage so it made the backbarrels come in at one time. Wont ever forget that sound





mudracing101 said:


> Depends on condition, i sold a holley 750 double pumper nice for a 100 bucks.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt think that through all the way did you..  thats a deal.  esp if it wasnt in need of a rebuild!


^^^^^^^^^=blah, blah, blah, blahblah, blah.blah.blah.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whats gwine on in hera


 they talkin in tongue's girl!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^=blah, blah, blah, blahblah, blah.blah.blah.......
> 
> they talkin in tongue's girl!!!



looky here maam.  Seeing as how MOST of my time is spent with a woman and a child, Im in need of man talk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^=blah, blah, blah, blahblah, blah.blah.blah.......
> 
> they talkin in tongue's girl!!!



You got that right.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seth, dude, when your stumped your toe did you damage any nerves.. Somewhere close to your brain stem maybe?



His name needs to be changed to Flower Pot Child ...

Bless his lil heart ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looky here maam.  Seeing as how MOST of my time is spent with a woman and a child, Im in need of man talk


well, why don't you two make a date & talk about it over lunch then?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right.


I know it's to do with motors, but that's about all.........

Lunch, a left ova stuffed pork chop from a local meet store that I am NOT crazy about the flavor of their sausage they used............. won't getting that no mo............. 1/2 baked tater & a salad to make it all better!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> His name needs to be changed to Flower Pot Child ...
> 
> Bless his lil heart ...




Hey Andy!!!!!!! howudoin?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey Andy!!!!!!! howudoin?



Hey there Sunshine ....  hangin' in here like a hair in a biscuit ...

just eatin' some leftova yardbird , squished taters and a biscuit ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

pok2 chops and mac and cheese..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

subway sammich


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud?



Kang?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Got a long weekend comin up! 
SEC feetsball starts up Saridy
I'm happy. Clap along wiff me.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2014)

I only clap when I am in Georgia.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a long weekend comin up!
> SEC feetsball starts up Saridy
> I'm happy. Clap along wiff me.



Correction; SEC feetball starts thirstyday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Correction; SEC feetball starts thirstyday!



Do tell.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sec, foozball, blah blah blah.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sec, foozball, blah blah blah.



Bless you my son. Bless you.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> Hey there Sunshine ....  hangin' in here like a hair in a biscuit ...
> 
> just eatin' some leftova yardbird , squished taters and a biscuit ....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a long weekend comin up!


And I'm putting in to have Friday off........ I'll still have 7 vacation days to use............ come on deer season!


mudracing101 said:


> Sec, foozball, blah blah blah.


HERE I can agree wiff ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless you my son. Bless you.


might as well bless me too, to, two!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

me three


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sec, foozball, blah blah blah.





Keebs said:


> And I'm putting in to have Friday off........ I'll still have 7 vacation days to use............ come on deer season!
> 
> HERE I can agree wiff ya!
> 
> might as well bless me too, to, two!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> me three



Ya'll are KILLING me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do tell.



DO TELL.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll are KILLING me.


I sowwy............. I'll watch it if other folks are around watching it, I just ain't been around other folks watching it in forever!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> DO TELL.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DO TELL.



football= grown men in tight pants slapping booty and chasin a ball


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mud+Boom Boom+Keebs+Come up here one Football Saridy. We'll go to da DAWG WALK then come back to da Cafe 356. Turn on all the TV's in the house and the one outside=Ya'll will be hooked for LIFE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> football= grown men in tight pants slapping booty and chasin a ball


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Ill watch some georgia games from time to time.  Just dont rearrange me weekend to watch it..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud+Boom Boom+Keebs+Come up here one Football Saridy. We'll go to da DAWG WALK then come back to da Cafe 356. Turn on all the TV's in the house and the one outside=Ya'll will be hooked for LIFE!


I could go for that!




_**SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT**_
I just received a call from the one & only Nicodemus, he said to and I quote:
"Tell all them Drivelers I said HEY from the Swamps of Seminole! and for hdm03 to fix that everlastin blasted clock!" unquote!​


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Nic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Time is UP!



CANNONBALL!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> 
> 
> 
> CANNONBALL!


 I want her work hours!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

^^ x2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+, hdm03+

hdm03 and quack in here together... awww


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

wait, im in here with them.. crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I want her work hours!





Ain't that the troof !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> football= grown men in tight pants slapping booty and chasin a ball



hfh = jealous of football players


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't that the troof !!!





hdm03 said:


> hfh = jealous of football players


you got work to do..............


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I could go for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's sweet; Nic is thinking about me while he's in da swamp!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = jealous of football players



this is perfect time for me to self moderate. just know, I had a great reply to that..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey Louie, so far I've found 3 GON stickers, and 1 Costa Del Mar sticker, now to get 'em in the mail...


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Louie, so far I've found 3 GON stickers, and 1 Costa Del Mar sticker, now to get 'em in the mail...



dang; you been busy peeling these off of your vehicles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Louie, so far I've found 3 GON stickers, and 1 Costa Del Mar sticker, now to get 'em in the mail...



Thanks quack   1 GON sticker is all i really need.  Im not greedy. Thanks for the costa sticker, you da man


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That's sweet; Nic is thinking about me while he's in da swamp!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dang; you been busy peeling these off of your vehicles




I don't "do" stickas, there's a DU sticker on my truck, but it was there when I bought it.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks quack   1 GON sticker is all i really need.  Im not greedy. Thanks for the costa sticker, you da man





10-4, me finding 'em and me mailin 'em is 2 different thangs . . 




Maaaaaaaaan, it's GREAT to be back on my regular schedule, working Mon and Tues night off til Sat night !! 

Training the new guy next 2 nights.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't "do" stickas, there's a DU sticker on my truck, but it was there when I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im teh same way quack.  Even with dead lines i wit till the last minute. 

I wont put them on my truck either.  Just inside the lid of the tool box


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2014)

Make that 4 GON stickas, 2 Costa stickas, and one really nice BIG buck sticka bout the size of the GON stickers.



Anybody want a GON sticka ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Quack its been a while since I heard anything, hows that purdy wife of yours doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im teh same way quack.  Even with dead lines i wit till the last minute.
> 
> I wont put them on my truck either.  Just inside the lid of the tool box






I got 'em settin on the counter, and prolly won't do nuttin til Dawn goes to hollerin 'bout 'em !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack its been a while since I heard anything, hows that purdy wife of yours doing?






She's "ok" Louie, just tires real easily, thanks for asking!!

I showed her a pic of Gage in the pool yesterday, she said " Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's "ok" Louie, just tires real easily, thanks for asking!!
> 
> I showed her a pic of Gage in the pool yesterday, she said " Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!"



shoulda showed her the pic of me holding him.  would have made any womans day 


well, no prolly not 



That little joker as cool with the pool, his mama not so much


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't "do" stickas, there's a DU sticker on my truck, but it was there when I bought it.
> 
> 10-4, me finding 'em and me mailin 'em is 2 different thangs . .
> 
> ...


someone tried trainin you once upon a time..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Make that 4 GON stickas, 2 Costa stickas, and one really nice BIG buck sticka bout the size of the GON stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want a GON sticka ???


I wanted a camo one they had at the blast but Mandy said they were $4 a piece.......... I said never mind!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shoulda showed her the pic of me holding him.  would have made any womans day
> 
> 
> well, no prolly not
> ...


you slap labeled that kid!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 25, 2014)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you slap labeled that kid!



 lucky kid.  I was fine if he looked like LMS as long as he didnt get her big ol nose and her ugly feet.  Sadly he did get my ears


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


Hiya Charlie!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> lucky kid.  I was fine if he looked like LMS as long as he didnt get her big ol nose and her ugly feet.  Sadly he did get my ears


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie!



  Nothing i havent told her before.

Good thing is.  He smiles like her..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing i havent told her before.
> 
> Good thing is.  He smiles like her..


 I know.............  I just thought you needed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

I prolly did...
LMS would agree with you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2014)

Unloaded Dawn's Yukon, put up groceries, now she's in the kitchen fryin up some poke chops !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Unloaded Dawn's Yukon, put up groceries, now she's in the kitchen fryin up some poke chops !!



We had a low country boil at my moms Saturday.  KInda regretting it today..

LMS=sissy  she dont like spicey food


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

oh, quack, did you see what your son posted in the "Noah" thread


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Unloaded Dawn's Yukon, put up groceries, now she's in the kitchen fryin up some poke chops !!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> We had a low country boil at my moms Saturday.  KInda regretting it today..
> 
> LMS=sissy  she dont like spicey food


Will she even TASTE the bell pepper jelly then?

Loooook at da time!

Bye ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2014)

Crickett,

most public schools get a lot of newspapers.  Then they get collected usually in the library then get recycled.   If any are close by it might be worth a call to see if you can get them.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Will she even TASTE the bell pepper jelly then?
> 
> Loooook at da time!
> 
> Bye ya'll!



nah, bell peppers are ok, they arent "hot"


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, quack, did you see what your son posted in the "Noah" thread



If he didn't, it's too late now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, quack, did you see what your son posted in the "Noah" thread





rhbama3 said:


> If he didn't, it's too late now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, quack, did you see what your son posted in the "Noah" thread



I think it got washed away in the flood.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Crickett,
> 
> most public schools get a lot of newspapers.  Then they get collected usually in the library then get recycled.   If any are close by it might be worth a call to see if you can get them.



That's what I did last year when we moved here. The ES that the kids went to had a big recycling bin & I was able to get all the newspapers I needed. I haven't seen any at the schools they go to now. I will have to look more closely tomorrow.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> If he didn't, it's too late now.



Thanks for cleaning that mess up over there.  I didn't bring that thread back to the top just here all that nonsense bickering back & forth. I just wanted to warn anybody else that was interested in seeing the movie that it was an utter waste of time & money.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Thanks for cleaning that mess up over there.  I didn't bring that thread back to the top just here all that nonsense bickering back & forth. I just wanted to warn anybody else that was interested in seeing the movie that it was an utter waste of time & money.



Sorry crickett.  That comment he made really chapped my hide.  Ill try to behave better next time.  Thanks for the warning bout the movie


----------

